# West Central Ohio GTG



## boda65 (Apr 12, 2013)

Anyone interested in a get together in West central/ NW Ohio? I'm roughly halfway between Toledo and Dayton, about 20 miles West of Lima Ohio. 2 1/2 hours from Indy, 1 hour from Fort Wayne IN. The date would be June 8. The idea started when I took down a big (for me) cottonwood tree that threatened my parents house. Not much account for firewood so I was thinking it would be fun to have a GTG.





I've also brought home 5 ash logs and I'm sure I can get more logs. 
I know it's relatively short notice but let's see if there is interest and we'll make it happen!!


----------



## gulity1 (Apr 12, 2013)

Yes I am very interested finally something getting closer to me Sweet I have family in Spencerville. I will be coming from the Detroit area, striaght down 75 most likely. Pm if any one is interested in riding along probably me and my son (12) room for 2 or 3 more quad cab truck


----------



## boda65 (Apr 14, 2013)

*Bump!*

Anyone else? I'm thinking all day Saturday, you're welcome to pitch a tent and we'll cut some more Sunday. I've got enough extension cords that some of you could even have some juice. I've got a 35 ton TSC splitter you are welcome to try out. It might make up your mind to put away the maul, I know mines getting a little rust on it. Just give a shout out if interested.


----------



## winland (Apr 15, 2013)

I would love to help turn that big log into kindling and noodles, but June 8th is a Saturday and I work Saturdays.
Make a Sunday and I will be there.

Chuck


----------



## boda65 (Apr 15, 2013)

winland said:


> I would love to help turn that big log into kindling and noodles, but June 8th is a Saturday and I work Saturdays.
> Make a Sunday and I will be there.
> 
> Chuck



I may have just picked a bad time of year, there doesn't seem to be much interest in this. If it happens I'm sure we could cut Sunday morning if the big log survives Saturday.


----------



## Herd8497 (Apr 15, 2013)

I would be interested. It would give me a chance to grab some Kewpee burgers on the way home too


----------



## boda65 (Apr 15, 2013)

Herd8497 said:


> I would be interested. It would give me a chance to grab some Kewpee burgers on the way home too



Now yer talkin!!


----------



## OhioGregg (Apr 15, 2013)

You can add me to the list, if your starting one. :msp_thumbup: Unless something drastic comes along and I can't make it. You would probably get more response over on the chainsaw forum. But thats up to you Jim. I can think of another member that must not be far from you, MS460Woodchuck is over by Van Wert I believe. 


Gregg,


----------



## boda65 (Apr 16, 2013)

OhioGregg said:


> You can add me to the list, if your starting one. :msp_thumbup: Unless something drastic comes along and I can't make it. You would probably get more response over on the chainsaw forum. But thats up to you Jim. I can think of another member that must not be far from you, MS460Woodchuck is over by Van Wert I believe.
> 
> 
> Gregg,



Many thanks Gregg! I had the thread moved and we'll give it another go. Van Wert is only 10 miles away. Post up if interested in this GTG.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm interested. I'll see if I can make it.


----------



## FATGUY (Apr 16, 2013)

Just saw this thread. June 8th works for me unless something comes up. Tentatively count me in.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 16, 2013)

An hour from Ft Wayne is in my reach, I will mark it on the calendar and see what's going on that weekend.


----------



## qbilder (Apr 16, 2013)

I'll be in the Chillicothe area around that time frame, visiting family & helping build a cabin. I'll have a few of my saws with me. Would enjoy meeting some of yall if I can make it.


----------



## boda65 (Apr 16, 2013)

FATGUY said:


> Just saw this thread. June 8th works for me unless something comes up. Tentatively count me in.



I'll make sure to have plenty of cheese on hand :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Apr 16, 2013)

It's a possibility. I know Al Smith lives over that way too. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## w8ye (Apr 16, 2013)

Put me on your list as I live along rt30 over in the center of the state


----------



## FATGUY (Apr 16, 2013)

looks like all my buddies are gonna be there  I'll make sure Moparman and Andyshine know this is going on.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Count me in. Ive been counting the days til the Poulan GTG, this will be a great addition to the Ohio GTGs. Nice time of year too. I will either get the day off or take my work truck with me. The Ohio and Indiana guys are a good bunch, sounds like a real good time to me.


----------



## CG Racing (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm also interested. I'm putting it on my calendar. Are well mannered leashed dogs welcome? I'd be just staying the day.


----------



## boda65 (Apr 25, 2013)

I was hoping to report that the big log was now at my place, but due to prolific amounts of rain that will have to hold off a few more days. My friend that will help me get it on the trailer can help Sunday, if it doesn't rain any more. Here is a pic of the 5 ash logs I already have.


----------



## w8ye (Apr 25, 2013)

Those will be cookies by dark on June 8th


----------



## boda65 (May 1, 2013)

It finally dried out enough to get the big cottonwood log here. The yard was still pretty soft but I had to work around my friends schedule to use his front end loader. The 18 foot log really strained my 16 foot trailer LOL.












As far as racing, I was thinking it would be informal fun racing. If anyone is really serious about it and wants some cants, I would need help with that.
Jim


----------



## qbilder (May 1, 2013)

I could provide a cant or two if I can make it up there. I'll be bringing my saw mill along on my trip north. I'm helping build a cabin for my brother. I'll be staying in Chillicothe, so maybe an hour.5? away from you.


----------



## w8ye (May 1, 2013)

Chillicothe is about 2 1/2 hrs away from the GTG?


----------



## boda65 (May 1, 2013)

qbilder said:


> I could provide a cant or two if I can make it up there. I'll be bringing my saw mill along on my trip north. I'm helping build a cabin for my brother. I'll be staying in Chillicothe, so maybe an hour.5? away from you.



I just checked my map, it says 175 miles, 3hrs 11min from Chillicothe. Hope you can still make it.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## FATGUY (May 1, 2013)

3 hrs drive is a small price to pay for hanging out with other chainsaw nuts!


----------



## Bill G (May 1, 2013)

boda65 said:


> Anyone interested in a get together in West central/ NW Ohio? I'm roughly halfway between Toledo and Dayton, about 20 miles West of Lima Ohio. 2 1/2 hours from Indy, 1 hour from Fort Wayne IN. ..................



What is the closest town? Your directions are hard to follow on a map:msp_smile:

Bill


----------



## FATGUY (May 1, 2013)

Hi Bill!


----------



## boda65 (May 1, 2013)

Bill G said:


> What is the closest town? Your directions are hard to follow on a map:msp_smile:
> 
> Bill



It's MON. Middle of Nowhere. Venedocia, OH 45894. Nothing but a post office. Nearest convenience store is about 9 miles away.
I'm 20 miles West of Lima OH, about 11 miles SE of Van Wert OH. Anyone can PM me for exact address and my phone number, I'd rather not post it.
Jim
:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Officer's Match (May 1, 2013)

Sounds great, sign me up too. Will give me a chance to run my 390XP that I've yet to start.


----------



## LowVolt (May 1, 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## CG Racing (May 2, 2013)

Looking good for me, weather is cooperating and it's looking like everything is too a be planted well before then. Only 2.5 hour drive for me.


----------



## boda65 (May 9, 2013)

I've compiled a list of people who have expressed an interest in this GTG. Feel free to add or delete as necessary.

Gulity1
Herd 8497
OhioGregg
blsnelling 
FATGUY
Modifiedmark
qbilder
w8ye
procarbine 2k1
CG Racing
Jeremiah Johnson (JJ: Injuns do this to ya? Del Q: Twernt Mormons) LOL I love that movie
Bill G
Officer's Match
LowVolt


----------



## w8ye (May 9, 2013)

A list of the usual suspects for this part of the USA?


----------



## Officer's Match (May 9, 2013)

w8ye said:


> A list of the usual suspects for this part of the USA?



A pretty motley crue, eh? Uhh, scratch that "pretty".


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (May 11, 2013)

boda65 said:


> Many thanks Gregg! I had the thread moved and we'll give it another go. Van Wert is only 10 miles away. Post up if interested in this GTG.



I'll be there...Venedocia is only a hop, skip and a short jump from here. I will PM ya for an address.


----------



## boda65 (May 11, 2013)

boda65 said:


> I've compiled a list of people who have expressed an interest in this GTG. Feel free to add or delete as necessary.
> 
> Gulity1
> Herd 8497
> ...



Just a few questions, Is anyone planning on pitching a tent? and is anyone bringing wife and kids? Just trying to plan how much food to buy and see if I need to fix breakfast Sunday morning or anything. We're down to less than a month!!
Jim


----------



## OhioGregg (May 11, 2013)

Jim, I would just be there for the day. Close enough I wouldn't need to stay the night. Anything we can bring to help out, let us know. You better shoot me your address sometime by PM. I could probably find Venedocia, then just drive around listening for the sound of chainsaws.  Looking forward to this GTG. See a few familiar faces again and some I havn't met.


Gregg,


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (May 11, 2013)

I got the addy if anyone needs for garmin etc. 

Ms460woodchuck. You taking your kid to this one? The one getting the 2100 at poulan gtg? If I make this let me know if you want me to bring or not.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (May 11, 2013)

boda65 said:


> Just a few questions, Is anyone planning on pitching a tent? and is anyone bringing wife and kids? Just trying to plan how much food to buy and see if I need to fix breakfast Sunday morning or anything. We're down to less than a month!!
> Jim



What time do you think you are going to start on Saturday? I can use a personal day and be there early, or cut out of work a little early and be there by around 2:00. Maybe a week out from the gtg you can post up some things you need (food, etc.) and we can try to round some things up. I am really looking forward to it. Ive said it before, but there are some fine people in Ohio, Indiana, Kentucky, etc. that Ive met. Im sure it will be a good time, and look forward to some familiar faces and news ones as well. - Jeff


----------



## Guido Salvage (May 12, 2013)

Since I have not heard any more about Terry Landrum having a GTG, I may come up to this one. Looks to be about the same distance as what it takes to get to Gregg's for the Poulan GTG.


----------



## boda65 (May 12, 2013)

procarbine2k1 said:


> What time do you think you are going to start on Saturday? I can use a personal day and be there early, or cut out of work a little early and be there by around 2:00. Maybe a week out from the gtg you can post up some things you need (food, etc.) and we can try to round some things up. I am really looking forward to it. Ive said it before, but there are some fine people in Ohio, Indiana, Kentucky, etc. that Ive met. Im sure it will be a good time, and look forward to some familiar faces and news ones as well. - Jeff



I will be here all day so show up whenever. I imagine due to drive time most people won't arrive until mid morning or early afternoon. I think I may plan on having food ready around 5pm but that is a flexible time. I'll have roast pork loin, hamburgers and hotdogs, pop, water, probably some other stuff. If someone has their own specialty or a dessert they want to bring that would be great. (disclaimer) You are welcome to bring alcohol, but of course no more running saws after you pop a top. Just common sense, but I'm saying it anyways. Also, keep in mind that the nearest convenience store is about a 16 mile round trip and the nearest grocery is about 20 mile round trip.
Jim


----------



## procarbine2k1 (May 12, 2013)

If you think a lot of guys will be showing up early afternoon, I may try to work and cut out a little early and get there early afternoon as well. I will get it figured out in a couple weeks, but sounds like things are coming along. I wish we were a little closer so I could offer some help. Big thanks to you for being a host, these GTG's are a ton of fun. When the kids get a little older I would like to make it to some other states and meet everyone that I can. Feel free to send me a shout if you need anything.


----------



## boda65 (May 18, 2013)

If anyone is bringing their better half who doesn't consider a full day of slingin' chips a fun time, there is a festival going on in Van Wert. There used to be a lot of peony farms around Van Wert and they still have the Peony Festival every year. Craft shows, art shows, car show, garden tours, etc. Sort of your typical small town festival. Here is a link of the activities.
Schedule of Events 2013 - Van Wert Peony Festival
Jim


----------



## qbilder (May 18, 2013)

My lil sister is getting married that Saturday, so I may not make it. If I do it'll be late afternoon, or maybe even Sunday. I believe the wedding is a morning gig so I might be able to cut out a bit early. Will certainly try.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (May 19, 2013)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> I got the addy if anyone needs for garmin etc.
> 
> Ms460woodchuck. You taking your kid to this one? The one getting the 2100 at poulan gtg? If I make this let me know if you want me to bring or not.



I plan on bringing him. He is playing little league and is also doing the traveling baseball team so time will tell but I plan on bringing him.


----------



## boda65 (May 20, 2013)

I picked up 5400 lbs of logs today.


----------



## OhioGregg (May 20, 2013)

boda65 said:


> I picked up 5400 lbs of logs today.



Looking good Jim! :msp_thumbsup: Looks good with all that Ash & big Cotton wood log ya got. I like the looks of that 8n in the back ground too. Anybody that owns an N tractor, is good people in my book.:msp_biggrin: I'd be lost without mine. Its my main firewood hauling machine. In the woods & out.


Gregg,


----------



## Officer's Match (May 20, 2013)

Good their strapped down, looks breezy. :msp_wink:


----------



## boda65 (May 20, 2013)

OhioGregg said:


> Looking good Jim! :msp_thumbsup: Looks good with all that Ash & big Cotton wood log ya got. I like the looks of that 8n in the back ground too. Anybody that owns an N tractor, is good people in my book.:msp_biggrin: I'd be lost without mine. Its my main firewood hauling machine. In the woods & out.
> 
> 
> Gregg,


Good eye! The 8N could certainly use a coat of paint, but the darn thing starts right up every time I need it.



Officer's Match said:


> Good their strapped down, looks breezy. :msp_wink:


Good eye again! Wind is one thing we have in abundance around here. Trees often have longer branches on the East side of the tree. They put a wind farm in the northern part of the county and are trying to on this side of it. They are meeting a little resistance this time though.


----------



## young (May 20, 2013)

im going to try to make this and i hope to bring ELECT6845 along.


----------



## ELECT6845 (May 20, 2013)

young said:


> im going to try to make this and i hope to bring ELECT6845 along.



You just want me to drive. I did see you put another seat in the Honda.


----------



## young (May 20, 2013)

ELECT6845 said:


> You just want me to drive. I did see you put another seat in the Honda.



fine by me lol.


----------



## atlarge54 (May 20, 2013)

Oh no, is this turning out to be a cast of the usual suspects? Van Wert isn't much of a drive for me. So Young is the guy with the chicken legs, I hardly had a chance to pick on him at Indy. He's pretty busy when there are saws out. I don't know all the politics of the chainsaw game---is Copsey mad at all the AS guys? He can't be too far from the GTG. Richard from Rochester really wanted to meet some builders and it sounds like there might be some at this GTG.

Will the owner(s) of the 261 and 562 at Indy be in Ohio?


----------



## blsnelling (May 20, 2013)

young said:


> im going to try to make this and i hope to bring ELECT6845 along.



Excellent

So, this thing is only a week from Saturday, is that correct? Man, this thing is sneaking up on me! I'd better get some saws ready!


----------



## dse (May 20, 2013)

Assuming a work emergency doesn't come up I would like to come to this GTG.



ELECT6845 said:


> You just want me to drive. I did see you put another seat in the Honda.





young said:


> fine by me lol.



I will volunteer to drive if it helps.


----------



## young (May 20, 2013)

dse said:


> Assuming a work emergency doesn't come up I would like to come to this GTG.
> 
> 
> I will volunteer to drive if it helps.



looks like we got a car pool. sweet!


----------



## cowroy (May 20, 2013)

Man I wish I could make this one, but it's at least 6-1/2 hours and it's just a little too soon to try to convince the better half to get away to another one. :msp_sad: Will be looking for pics and vids. :smile2:


----------



## LowVolt (May 20, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Excellent
> 
> So, this thing is only a week from Saturday, is that correct? Man, this thing is sneaking up on me! I'd better get some saws ready!



Brad, did you get my recent PM's?


----------



## ELECT6845 (May 20, 2013)

dse said:


> Assuming a work emergency doesn't come up I would like to come to this GTG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hate to ride, I always drive.


----------



## dse (May 20, 2013)

ELECT6845 said:


> I hate to ride, I always drive.



I'm fine with riding if you have room for me.


----------



## boda65 (May 20, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Excellent
> 
> So, this thing is only a week from Saturday, is that correct? Man, this thing is sneaking up on me! I'd better get some saws ready!



2 weeks from this Saturday, Brad. June 8. It's coming up on me soon enough.


----------



## ELECT6845 (May 20, 2013)

dse said:


> I'm fine with riding if you have room for me.



We got room for you. You cant be 100 pounds soaking wet, although we might need a trailor for all the saws you have. :hmm3grin2orange:

Lets get NewToStihl to go with us. He will be over tomorrow and ill ask him.


----------



## blsnelling (May 20, 2013)

boda65 said:


> 2 weeks from this Saturday, Brad. June 8. It's coming up on me soon enough.



Oops. That sounds better.


----------



## R DeLawter (May 20, 2013)

cowroy said:


> Man I wish I could make this one, but it's at least 6-1/2 hours and it's just a little too soon to try to convince the better half to get away to another one. :msp_sad: Will be looking for pics and vids. :smile2:




I hear ya, cowroy.
Been watching this thread and just mentioned to the wife I am thinking of going.
My 1st GTG was the Poulan GTG 2 years ago. A NICE group of guys.


----------



## blsnelling (May 20, 2013)

Bump for head count.

Gulity1
Herd 8497
OhioGregg
blsnelling 
FATGUY
Modifiedmark
qbilder
w8ye
procarbine 2k1
CG Racing
Jeremiah Johnson (JJ: Injuns do this to ya? Del Q: Twernt Mormons) LOL I love that movie
Bill G
Officer's Match
LowVolt


----------



## R DeLawter (May 20, 2013)

I am going to do my best to be there.


----------



## ELECT6845 (May 20, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Bump for head count.
> 
> Gulity1
> Herd 8497
> ...


ELECT6845
Young
Dse


----------



## blsnelling (May 20, 2013)

Gulity1
Herd 8497
OhioGregg
blsnelling 
FATGUY
Modifiedmark
qbilder
w8ye
procarbine 2k1
CG Racing
Jeremiah Johnson
Bill G
Officer's Match
LowVolt
ELECT6845
Young
Dse


----------



## Modifiedmark (May 20, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Gulity1
> Herd 8497
> OhioGregg
> blsnelling
> ...



Chris says he has that weekend off and we will probably come together.


----------



## cowroy (May 20, 2013)

I got the ok from the wife, but have to see if I can find someone to go with me first before i can commit. I'd say ptjeep will be on call cause he had to trade weeks this last weekend, but this will be the only gtg till the WKYGTG which will be the last one of the year for me. Bunch of guys i'd like to meet.


----------



## young (May 20, 2013)

cowroy said:


> I got the ok from the wife, but have to see if I can find someone to go with me first before i can commit. I'd say ptjeep will be on call cause he had to trade weeks this last weekend, but this will be the only gtg till the WKYGTG which will be the last one of the year for me. Bunch of guys i'd like to meet.



drag randy and jon with you.


----------



## cowroy (May 20, 2013)

I'll give him a call tomorrow morning.


----------



## ELECT6845 (May 20, 2013)

cowroy said:


> I got the ok from the wife, but have to see if I can find someone to go with me first before i can commit. I'd say ptjeep will be on call cause he had to trade weeks this last weekend, but this will be the only gtg till the WKYGTG which will be the last one of the year for me. Bunch of guys i'd like to meet.



We going to see the 166 in action? Pm me the carb you need ill check at the Stihl dealer tomorrow. He has carbs laying around everywhere. Didn't you say a Homelite 650/750 carb would fit? He used to be a Homelite dealer and has NOS parts. Im going to run that 166 sooner or later. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## dse (May 20, 2013)

ELECT6845 said:


> We got room for you. You cant be 100 pounds soaking wet, although we might need a trailor for all the saws you have. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Lets get NewToStihl to go with us. He will be over tomorrow and ill ask him.



Sounds like a good plan to me and I'm limiting myself to 2 chainsaws to make packing easier.


----------



## ELECT6845 (May 20, 2013)

dse said:


> Sounds like a good plan to me and I'm limiting myself to 2 chainsaws to make packing easier.



Come on don't go all Young on me and pack lightly.


----------



## LowVolt (May 20, 2013)

ELECT6845 said:


> Come on don't go all Young on me and pack lightly.



Yeah that Solo and Jonsered saw better be coming.


----------



## OhioGregg (May 20, 2013)

Well, It looks like I got about 2 weeks to knock some cob webs & grunge off of some old green junks, and see if they will start. :msp_unsure: Guess I can bring my one & only orange saw, just to gain entry to this shindig. 


Gregg,


----------



## Modifiedmark (May 20, 2013)

OhioGregg said:


> Well, It looks like I got about 2 weeks to knock some cob webs & grunge off of some old green junks, and see if they will start. :msp_unsure: Guess I can bring my one & only orange saw, just to gain entry to this shindig.
> 
> 
> Gregg,



WE GOT TO BRING A ORANGE ONE TO GET IN?

Guess I'll pack my Dayton 245! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Guido Salvage (May 20, 2013)

I had hoped to make this one, but my FIL is coming in that Friday with his girlfriend. I don't see any way that I can be gone all day Saturday (it is a 4.5 hour trip each way).


----------



## OhioGregg (May 20, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> WE GOT TO BRING A ORANGE ONE TO GET IN?
> 
> Guess I'll pack my Dayton 245! :msp_rolleyes:



I think the orange saws are for Show..the green saws are for GO!!  LOL


Gregg,


----------



## OhioGregg (May 20, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> I had hoped to make this one, but my FIL is coming in that Friday with his girlfriend. I don't see any way that I can be gone all day Saturday (it is a 4.5 hour trip each way).



I hear ya Gary. I had 3 funerals to attend the past couple weeks. That puts a damper on the GTG attending. Stuff happens as they say. 


Gregg,


----------



## boda65 (May 21, 2013)

OhioGregg said:


> Well, It looks like I got about 2 weeks to knock some cob webs & grunge off of some old green junks, and see if they will start. :msp_unsure: Guess I can bring my one & only orange saw, just to gain entry to this shindig.
> 
> 
> Gregg,



Orange? Almost everything I have is yellow :msp_thumbup:





The only creamsickle I have is the string trimmer. Hey, I wonder if Brad has ever ported a 4mix engine....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## OhioGregg (May 21, 2013)

boda65 said:


> Orange? Almost everything I have is yellow :msp_thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was thinking you were a Mac Man, Jim. Only met ya once, at Eric's GTG in southern Ind. several years ago. Seems I remember you having some yellow saws. 

In all honesty, I don't dislike any brand of saw, just happen to take a shine to the green ones years ago, and it stuck.  I do hope Brad brings a certain orange 390xp though...LOL I got to run that last fall, its a dandy in my book.


Gregg,


----------



## procarbine2k1 (May 21, 2013)

I am really looking forward to this gtg... Not sure what I will bring yet, but a good friend of mine and I are going to make a day of it. I think we will head out early, eat breakfast and enjoy the trip. Feels like it has been a while, looking forward to seeing everyone again and meeting some new faces.


----------



## dse (May 21, 2013)

LowVolt said:


> Yeah that Solo and Jonsered saw better be coming.



Assuming I don't break anything between now and the GTG those are the 2 saws I plan on bringing.


----------



## Gearhead1 (May 22, 2013)

As long as the weather looks good for that day, I'm planning to attend with a truckfull of McCulloch saws.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (May 22, 2013)

Does anyone attending have a stock stihl 261 they can bring? If so does it happen to be set up for 3/8?


----------



## procarbine2k1 (May 22, 2013)

Spent some time in the shop today, getting some saws ready to go. Still undecided on what I will bring, but if any of you guys teeter-tottering on a 550XP purchase, I have one I can bring along, just let me know and I will include it. If there will be some other 550's there, I will leave it at home and toss in another saw that I dont use much.
I dont know what kind of room we are going to have, but I am thinking along the lines of.. 262XP, 550XP, 038 Mag, 056, maybe a P52 if I can fit it in.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 22, 2013)

opcorn:

..


----------



## Mastermind (May 22, 2013)

When is this shindig going down.......and are hillbillys allowed? :msp_smile:


----------



## procarbine2k1 (May 22, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> When is this shindig going down.......and are hillbillys allowed? :msp_smile:



Lol, Plenty of good ol' boys at every Ohio GTG I have been to...


----------



## boda65 (May 22, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> When is this shindig going down.......and are hillbillys allowed? :msp_smile:



June 8, and absolutely hillbillys are welcome:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## LowVolt (May 22, 2013)

atlarge54 said:


> Oh no, is this turning out to be a cast of the usual suspects? Van Wert isn't much of a drive for me. So Young is the guy with the chicken legs, I hardly had a chance to pick on him at Indy. He's pretty busy when there are saws out. I don't know all the politics of the chainsaw game---is Copsey mad at all the AS guys? He can't be too far from the GTG. Richard from Rochester really wanted to meet some builders and it sounds like there might be some at this GTG.
> 
> Will the owner(s) of the 261 and 562 at Indy be in Ohio?



Yup but my 261 probably wont be stock this time.


----------



## Mastermind (May 22, 2013)

I'm not sure if I can make it. Glenda and I will be working at Bonaroo this year (can't say no to that sort of money) and it's the next weekend.


----------



## Mastermind (May 22, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'm not sure if I can make it. Glenda and I will be working at Bonaroo this year (can't say no to that sort of money) and it's the next weekend.



Well I just got a PM from Cowroy (Justin) and we've agreed to ride together. I'll be there.


----------



## blsnelling (May 22, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Well I just got a PM from Cowroy (Justin) and we've agreed to ride together. I'll be there.



Welcome to the Buckeye state


----------



## LowVolt (May 22, 2013)

Cowroy make any progress on the 166?


----------



## cowroy (May 22, 2013)

LowVolt said:


> Cowroy make any progress on the 166?



No, but today is my Friday!


----------



## Mastermind (May 22, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Welcome to the Buckeye state



I'll be bringing only a few saws......... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Modifiedmark (May 22, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Well I just got a PM from Cowroy (Justin) and we've agreed to ride together. I'll be there.



Good deal! 

Don't be afraid to dress like a proper hillbilly either, they haven't threw me out for wearing bibs yet.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (May 22, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> Good deal!
> 
> Don't be afraid to dress like a proper hillbilly either, they haven't threw me out for wearing bibs yet.



I thought those were for special/ formal events only


----------



## Modifiedmark (May 22, 2013)

procarbine2k1 said:


> I thought those were for special/ formal events only



A GTG is considered a special event!


----------



## ELECT6845 (May 22, 2013)

cowroy said:


> No, but today is my Friday!



Did you call the guys I told you about?


----------



## fastLeo151 (May 22, 2013)

What time are people showing up? Also pm me your address so I can mapquest it.


----------



## Mastermind (May 22, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> Good deal!
> 
> Don't be afraid to dress like a proper hillbilly either, they haven't threw me out for wearing bibs yet.



All I have are bibs and short pants........ :msp_confused:



fastLeo151 said:


> What time are people showing up? Also pm me your address so I can mapquest it.



Food? Or????? I need to bring something ya know.

I'll need an address too.


----------



## Modifiedmark (May 22, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> All I have are bibs and short pants........ :msp_confused:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Short pants made out of bibs are just wrong, just so you know. 

That ain't even proper in Tennessee


----------



## atlarge54 (May 22, 2013)

You guys from Tenn have really got the fever bad. I've got to see what the monkey with the gun looks like in person. If I miss this one it's going to be something serious.

Hey Cowroy if you bring any parts to sell make 'em less than 50 bucks, my momma won't let me carry any more than that.


----------



## Mastermind (May 22, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> Short pants made out of bibs are just wrong, just so you know.
> 
> That ain't even proper in Tennessee



True......very true.



atlarge54 said:


> You guys from Tenn have really got the fever bad. I've got to see what the monkey with the gun looks like in person. If I miss this one it's going to be something serious.
> 
> Hey Cowroy if you bring any parts to sell make 'em less than 50 bucks, my momma won't let me carry any more than that.



I'm just a guy......just a man.....just a dude........but I'm happy. :cool2:


----------



## young (May 22, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> True......very true.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just a guy......just a man.....just a dude........but I'm happy. :cool2:



hey randy, bring my bars and computers you want me to un-break that you broke.


----------



## Mastermind (May 22, 2013)

young said:


> hey randy, bring my bars and computers you want me to un-break that you broke.



I'll do it. I stole the RAM and DVD burner out of the broked one too.


----------



## qbilder (May 22, 2013)

What I wanna know is, which of you builders are gonna take my 460 home with you to work some magic? I'm a generous supplier of beer 

Oh and I need the address, too. And if anybody has a long bar (59" or bigger) that would fit an 084 and you don't want my first born, i'm interested in buying. My sister might just have to reschedule her wedding. She needs to understand priorities. And what size cant is used for this saw stuff, anyway?


----------



## boda65 (May 23, 2013)

I think I've PM'ed everyone so far that requested the address. If I've missed ya just drop me a line.




fastLeo151 said:


> What time are people showing up? Also pm me your address so I can mapquest it.


I think people will start showing up mid morning. I'll probably be up early if I can sleep at all LOL



Mastermind said:


> Food? Or????? I need to bring something ya know.
> 
> I'll need an address too.


I'm fixin' some pork loins, hamburgers and hot dogs. I'll have pop and water also. If anyone wants to bring their own specialty or a dessert or chips/ snack stuff that would be great.



qbilder said:


> What I wanna know is, which of you builders are gonna take my 460 home with you to work some magic? I'm a generous supplier of beer
> 
> Oh and I need the address, too. And what size cant is used for this saw stuff, anyway?


I just have logs, if anyone wants to race with cants, I would need some help with that one.


----------



## xtremez (May 23, 2013)

I think I'm going to see if I can get that saturday off. Gps says 4 hrs from where I'm at to vendocia.


----------



## cowroy (May 23, 2013)

ELECT6845 said:


> Did you call the guys I told you about?



I going to today :msp_smile:


----------



## Mastermind (May 23, 2013)

About 7 hours from here.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (May 23, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> About 7 hours from here.



1hr 51mns it shows on google maps. :msp_wink: Straight drive down 30 till I would exit. 

Heck I know a couple guys right there in his back yard. 

You got any stock 261 to run Randy? Then maybe the woods ported one ran at the CompetitionSaws VA gtg?


----------



## Mastermind (May 23, 2013)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> 1hr 51mns it shows on google maps. :msp_wink: Straight drive down 30 till I would exit.
> 
> Heck I know a couple guys right there in his back yard.
> 
> You got any stock 261 to run Randy? Then maybe the woods ported one ran at the CompetitionSaws VA gtg?



I'll try to get David's back..........that's the one from VA.


----------



## Mastermind (May 23, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'll try to get David's back..........that's the one from VA.



I may be bringing a 550XP to wax a little 3 cube ass with.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 23, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I may be bringing a 550XP to wax a little 3 cube ass with.



Take the 372 and see how the ugly duckling fares... I'd love to make it up there, but just not sure if it's in the cards... 
I've never been to an Ohio GTG...:msp_confused:


----------



## blsnelling (May 23, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I may be bringing a 550XP to wax a little 3 cube ass with.



We've got some 3-cube for ya up this way:cool2::greenchainsaw:


----------



## blsnelling (May 23, 2013)

For that matter, we've got some 4, 5, & 6-cube for ya too!!!


----------



## procarbine2k1 (May 23, 2013)

Before I forget....

For you guys taking Rt 30 on west from Mansfield/ Rt 71, you will want to watch your speed from Galion to Upper Sandusky. This area is heavily patrolled, it is a rare occasion that I do not see a Patrolman in the median in more than one place on that stretch of road.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (May 23, 2013)

Wow. This GTG seems to be shaping up quite nicely. 

If Guido is in, I'm there!:msp_wub:

May even have a nice little 015L power head for his hedgetrimmer attachment as a peace offering for all the pokes and jabs I tend to correctly spell and punctuate when I'm in the mood to remind him not to take himself too seriously...cuz I sure as hell don't!

(Hi, Guido. Whatchya doin'?)

Yep. May hafta make this one just so ya'll can pile on for turds n' grins, but I can take it. Be great to put more faces with more names. 

Gotta bring a Mac to get in, right?:msp_biggrin:


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (May 24, 2013)

Still looking for a stock 044 440 to run too. 

I just want to compare the 70.7cc of a 445 372 and add a 044 440 to the mix.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (May 24, 2013)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Still looking for a stock 044 440 to run too.
> 
> I just want to compare the 70.7cc of a 445 372 and add a 044 440 to the mix.



I can do that (044) ..., and bring a 702VL and a 70E for additional comparison,

So is the guy with the dyno gonna be there?:msp_tongue:


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (May 24, 2013)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> I can do that (044) ..., and bring a 702VL and a 70E for additional comparison,
> 
> So is the guy with the dyno gonna be there?:msp_tongue:



I have a 702 and run a 3/8 8T with 20". I dont need to compare a 702 to the 445 372 just a 044 440. 

I did compare the 702 to a dolmar 6800i though. 702 is what it is.

In the wood tells me what I want to know in the cut. Numbers are just numbers if it dont show up in the wood in the cut.


----------



## w8ye (May 24, 2013)

That 702/6800 comparison was a relative one for me as the 702 is a low rpm torquer and the 120Si/6800i is more of a higher rpm chainsaw.

Allowing for this the 702 had a 8 pin rim and the 6800 a 7 pin rim.

In the cut, the 6800 held a much higher rpm than the 702 but the rate of progress down through the log was about the same. 

Just to listen you would have thought the 6800 was running off and leaving the Echo but it wasn't because of the different gearing.


----------



## Officer's Match (May 24, 2013)

I'm thinkin' I'll bring my *3-saw/3-brand plan*:


----------



## thesawisthelaw (May 24, 2013)

only if no one is there selling saws - otherwise i will come home broke and with a trunk full of saws - just like this : 

View attachment 297000


well - "saws" anyway ;-)


----------



## Speed (May 24, 2013)

thesawisthelaw said:


> only if no one is there selling saws - otherwise i will come home broke and with a trunk full of saws - just like this :
> 
> View attachment 297000
> 
> ...



How many rounds to get through a 12" oak with those "saws"? lol


----------



## thesawisthelaw (May 24, 2013)

Speed said:


> How many rounds to get through a 12" oak with those "saws"? lol



belt fed - i doubt there would be a tree on the planet that they could not get through....


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (May 25, 2013)

thesawisthelaw said:


> only if no one is there selling saws - otherwise i will come home broke and with a trunk full of saws - just like this :
> 
> 
> well - "saws" anyway ;-)



Whats the cal. on those?

Bro was teasing me about out shooting yesterday with some friends too. You didnt happen to be there?

View attachment 297029
View attachment 297030
View attachment 297031


----------



## aokpops (May 26, 2013)

Need some details . Thinking of bringing stock vintage . 298 an 272 .


----------



## w8ye (May 26, 2013)

.50 BMG $5600





30.06 but could be changed to 7.62 in recent years? $3200-$4600





7.62 X 39 RPD $2100


----------



## Officer's Match (May 26, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I may be bringing a 550XP to wax a little 3 cube ass with.



I do hope you make it Randy, we've never met in person and I've always enjoyed reading your posts.


----------



## Mastermind (May 26, 2013)

Officer's Match said:


> I do hope you make it Randy, we've never met in person and I've always enjoyed reading your posts.



I'm not sure it's a good idea for me to come. I hate to cause a big stink........I'm a little down on Bradly right this second and have a hard time not saying exactly what I think.


----------



## xtremez (May 26, 2013)

Does anybody bave a 41" and 59" stihl bars for sale for an 880 or old school dual mount pattern that also fits 070 they could bring to the gtg? Message me if so. Thanks.


----------



## boda65 (May 27, 2013)

w8ye said:


> .50 BMG $5600


I love that 50! Not sure I can stomach the $3.50 every time it goes bang, though
Jim


----------



## Officer's Match (May 27, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'm not sure it's a good idea for me to come. I hate to cause a big stink........I'm a little down on Bradly right this second and have a hard time not saying exactly what I think.



Well, I can respect not wanting to "cause a stink".

You probably know I do know Brad, and frankly I hate seein' the two of you having hard feelings, as I truly think it's a case of two good guys seeing the same situation two very different ways. And once the words start flying, disputes take on a life of their own (when the people involved are both sincere and passionate). I ain't been the type to pick sides, and won't change that here, but neither of you is entirely wrong here IMHO. I just wish others didn't feel the need to egg it on, but what the hell do I know...

Anyways, I'm sure a good time will be had by all, and hopefully by that time you'll decide to be there.


----------



## blsnelling (May 27, 2013)

The only reason I would want to punch Randy in the jaw is if he doesn't come to this GTG and shake my hand


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (May 27, 2013)

xtremez said:


> Does anybody bave a 41" and 59" stihl bars for sale for an 880 or old school dual mount pattern that also fits 070 they could bring to the gtg? Message me if so. Thanks.



Dont know what the bar mount is so you will need to call. You could swing down pick it up and keep going to GTG. No it isnt mine, just know where one is. 

((66" b&c came off of a stihl chainsaw can be used for milling or 2 man sawing, bar and chain are in good shape, chain is sharp, has handle roller on one end, $150 may take trade call vvvvvvvvvv))

Looks like a GB Ti bar


----------



## Modifiedmark (May 27, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> The only reason I would want to punch Randy in the jaw is if he doesn't come to this GTG and shake my hand



Ya'll don't be punching any jaws or anything till I get there you hear me? 

I would hate to miss a good feminine cat fight.


----------



## rms61moparman (May 27, 2013)

Just got the word Friday that June 8th has been cancelled as a normal production day at work, so if everything goes right and we don't get behind, I may be able to make this one if that is okay.

I'd like to add myself and my lovely wife to the list.


Mike


----------



## procarbine2k1 (May 27, 2013)

Officer's Match said:


> I do hope you make it Randy, we've never met in person and I've always enjoyed reading your posts.



a big X2! Hope to see you there Randy.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (May 27, 2013)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Dont know what the bar mount is so you will need to call. You could swing down pick it up and keep going to GTG. No it isnt mine, just know where one is.
> 
> ((66" b&c came off of a stihl chainsaw can be used for milling or 2 man sawing, bar and chain are in good shape, chain is sharp, has handle roller on one end, $150 may take trade call vvvvvvvvvv))
> 
> Looks like a GB Ti bar



That is a SERIOUS good deal, I saw that the other day. I would have picked it up just because its a good buy, and send it down the road at a later date, but shipping would be a deal breaker on that to do so. You think you could put a couple of Poulans on both ends?


----------



## procarbine2k1 (May 27, 2013)

Officer's Match said:


> Well, I can respect not wanting to "cause a stink".
> 
> You probably know I do know Brad, and frankly I hate seein' the two of you having hard feelings, as I truly think it's a case of two good guys seeing the same situation two very different ways. And once the words start flying, disputes take on a life of their own (when the people involved are both sincere and passionate). I ain't been the type to pick sides, and won't change that here, but neither of you is entirely wrong here IMHO. I just wish others didn't feel the need to egg it on, but what the hell do I know...
> 
> Anyways, I'm sure a good time will be had by all, and hopefully by that time you'll decide to be there.



Excellent post my friend, perfectly worded.


----------



## Officer's Match (May 27, 2013)

procarbine2k1 said:


> Excellent post my friend, perfectly worded.



Remember the old game Battleship? Good metaphor - a third party can walk up and its easy to see from their perspective where all the ships are.


----------



## birddogtg (May 27, 2013)

Sometimes I got to question my sanity after cutting wood all week that I would go cut wood on a Saturday,{ especially on my birthday } but if it okay my son & I are giong to try and come.


----------



## Officer's Match (May 27, 2013)

birddogtg said:


> Sometimes I got to question my sanity after cutting wood all week that I would go cut wood on a Saturday,{ especially on my birthday } but if it okay my son & I are giong to try and come.



Last years Central Ohio GTG at Bill & Jody's (which was :cool2:) was one day after my birthday, and was my 1st GTG.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (May 27, 2013)

birddogtg said:


> Sometimes I got to question my sanity after cutting wood all week that I would go cut wood on a Saturday,{ especially on my birthday } but if it okay my son & I are giong to try and come.



I was getting ready to search through my old phone for your number Ted, got a new phone or I would have called you by now on this GTG. Was hoping you would chime in here, hope to see you there. I think we are heading out early for some breakfast and hope to be there by about 10am or so. Jeff


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (May 27, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'm not sure it's a good idea for me to come. I hate to cause a big stink........I'm a little down on Bradly right this second and have a hard time not saying exactly what I think.



Dang it son let me tell ya :msp_blink:. Meeting some of you TN ridge runners is swaying me to show up to this.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (May 27, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'm not sure it's a good idea for me to come. I hate to cause a big stink........I'm a little down on Bradly right this second and have a hard time not saying exactly what I think.



Ah, hell. You and Snelling both give yourselves too damned much credit for being builder icons and AS Gods. Make NO mistake, (either one of you guys,) this GTG will be ALL about me and Guido. Period.

Understood?

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Fish (May 27, 2013)

Wow, the thread said West Central, Mansfield is a bit east, my mom's family is there.....

It would be a good trip, but I would need to know if I showed up, should I bring a First Aid kit........


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (May 27, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> The only reason I would want to punch Randy in the jaw is if he doesn't come to this GTG and shake my hand



If you recall, that's the first thing I did when I arrived at Bill and Jody's last year after being pretty hard on you in a thread just previous to that GTG....(shake your hand, that is!). Hardly my main reason for going, but was part of it. Made my rounds, met some great folks, not sure we even shared another word before I headed on back up the road. I was cool with that, no problem. Was there for other reasons, same as I intend to be for this one. Will shake your hand again, and certainly hope to shake Randy's, too (along with everyone else's).

Hope you guys work it out.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (May 27, 2013)

Fish said:


> Wow, the thread said West Central, Mansfield is a bit east, my mom's family is there.....
> 
> It would be a good trip, but I would need to know if I showed up, should I bring a First Aid kit........



Now were talkin' Woodstock 3!!!


----------



## boda65 (May 27, 2013)

All right guys, I have a pre-teen daughter. I already have all the drama I need.:msp_tongue:
Tear gas canisters and riot gear on order.


----------



## fastLeo151 (May 27, 2013)

As of this second I am planning on making the trip, I'm looking forward to meeting all of you guys.


----------



## Fish (May 27, 2013)

boda65 said:


> All right guys, I have a pre-teen daughter. I already have all the drama I need.:msp_tongue:
> Tear gas canisters and riot gear on order.



Pre teen??????

You have not seen "Drama" yet my friend!!!!!!!!


----------



## Speed (May 27, 2013)

Fish said:


> Pre teen??????
> 
> You have not seen "Drama" yet my friend!!!!!!!!



Sounds like he's going to love the full on teen years, doesn't it? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## procarbine2k1 (May 27, 2013)

Fish said:


> Wow, the thread said West Central, Mansfield is a bit east, my mom's family is there.....
> 
> It would be a good trip, but I would need to know if I showed up, should I bring a First Aid kit........



This event is about 2 hours west of Mansfield Fish. I am close to Mansfield, like real close.

Bring a first aid kit too, heck maybe we will all hit the dirt and get it out of our systems.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (May 27, 2013)

Is anyone bringing saws for sale? Maybe a little tailgate swap meet? I have a Stihl 026 that might be on the table, a Redmax G5000, Sears U4G for sale, and some bars, and some 3/4 chipper and scratcher chain. I can bring any of the above if someone is interested.


----------



## Fish (May 27, 2013)

procarbine2k1 said:


> This event is about 2 hours west of Mansfield Fish. I am close to Mansfield, like real close.
> 
> Bring a first aid kit too, heck maybe we will all hit the dirt and get it out of our systems.



I can bring a chipper/shredder, if we need to get rid of "evidence"!!!!


----------



## procarbine2k1 (May 27, 2013)

Fish said:


> I can bring a chipper/shredder, if we need to get rid of "evidence"!!!!



:msp_ohmy:


----------



## boda65 (May 27, 2013)

Fish said:


> Pre teen??????
> 
> You have not seen "Drama" yet my friend!!!!!!!!





Speed said:


> Sounds like he's going to love the full on teen years, doesn't it? :hmm3grin2orange:



I've been through that, too, with my step-daughter. But I think she was relatively low drama compared to what this one is going to be.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (May 27, 2013)

procarbine2k1 said:


> Is anyone bringing saws for sale? Maybe a little tailgate swap meet?



Just like last 2 past gtg's. Everything I own has a price for sale or trades. You want a Dozerdan Woods ported OE 346xpG with 357 199 carb that has only been beat by 2 50cc 346 so far at gtg's with 3/8? Woods ported EHP Redmax 5000 :jawdrop:? 

Let me know what you want me to bring.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (May 27, 2013)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Just like last 2 past gtg's. Everything I own has a price for sale or trades. You want a Dozerdan Woods ported OE 346xpG with 357 199 carb that has only been beat by 2 50cc 346 so far at gtg's with 3/8? Woods ported EHP Redmax 5000 :jawdrop:?
> 
> Let me know what you want me to bring.



Real funny Kevin! :msp_tongue: What time are you heading out?

Oh, and you know how I feel about that Redmax...


----------



## rms61moparman (May 27, 2013)

Fish said:


> Wow, the thread said West Central, Mansfield is a bit east, my mom's family is there.....
> 
> It would be a good trip, but I would need to know if I showed up, should I bring a First Aid kit........





REAL men don't need first aid kits............just a few Burger King napkins, a bottle of some type of alcohol (preferably something that can be used internally as well as externally) and a roll of black electric tape!!!

I know both Randy and Brad very well, and I know them to both be good men capable of laying their differences aside and being civil even if they have differing views.
I'm sure that will be the case in this instance.


Mike


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (May 27, 2013)

We used duct tape for a guy needing stitches once. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (May 27, 2013)

procarbine2k1 said:


> Real funny Kevin! :msp_tongue: What time are you heading out?
> 
> Oh, and you know how I feel about that Redmax...



I'm not a morning person like you and :msp_wink: If I go it will be later. 

I'm only thinking of bringing a wild thing right now to try and break it in a little. :msp_tongue: Could bring a new 5020 = 5016 for guys to test out the newer poulan clamshell.


----------



## boda65 (May 27, 2013)

rms61moparman said:


> REAL men don't need first aid kits............just a few Burger King napkins, a bottle of some type of alcohol (preferably something that can be used internally as well as externally) and a roll of black electric tape!!!
> 
> 
> Mike


My dad was injured when we were roofing my house. I took him to the ER with the wound wrapped in feminine hygiene pads and vet wrap. The ER doc who sewed the 18 stitches was kind of impressed. 
Jim


----------



## procarbine2k1 (May 27, 2013)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> I'm not a morning person like you and :msp_wink: If I go it will be later.
> 
> I'm only thinking of bringing a wild thing right now to try and break it in a little. :msp_tongue: Could bring a new 5020 = 5016 for guys to test out the newer poulan clamshell.



Too bad you dont have a pull behind camper. You could just go to bed in that thing the night before, my buddy and I could hitch up to it at your place and drag you along lol. You could awaken to the sound of saw music.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (May 27, 2013)

procarbine2k1 said:


> Too bad you dont have a pull behind camper. You could just go to bed in that thing the night before, my buddy and I could hitch up to it at your place and drag you along lol. You could awaken to the sound of saw music.



I used to leave at midnight and arrive at the races 6-630am after driving all night. Then race at 10am. No more of that crap. 

I like my beer, food, sleep. :msp_tongue::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (May 27, 2013)

My tribute to the Wild Thing. 066 piston, 5000 coil, 272 modded clutch cover etc. Homemade decals


----------



## procarbine2k1 (May 27, 2013)

Lol! That is sweet. Bet you dont have any purple fingernail polish left :hmm3grin2orange:, just kidding. Looks good


----------



## Guido Salvage (May 27, 2013)

Fish said:


> I can bring a chipper/shredder, if we need to get rid of "evidence"!!!!



For some reason a scene from the movie "Fargo" just ran through my head....


----------



## fastLeo151 (May 27, 2013)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> My tribute to the Wild Thing. 066 piston, 5000 coil, 272 modded clutch cover etc. Homemade decals



Thats excellent!


----------



## cowroy (May 27, 2013)

Not sure if I'll get to make it or not now.


----------



## blsnelling (May 28, 2013)

cowroy said:


> Not sure if I'll get to make it or not now.



Car pool falling apart. I'd love to have you come and bring that 166


----------



## cowroy (May 28, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Car pool falling apart. I'd love to have you come and bring that 166



I don't need to carpool to come, but it would have been nice.


----------



## gulity1 (May 28, 2013)

My son and I are going to make the trip I am coming out of Detroit headign south on 75 and W on 30 if anyone needs a ride something picked up etc. contact me I will doing anything to help Im taking my Quad cab truck plenty of room for at least 1 or 2 riders comfortably and plenty o saws.


----------



## CbusRog (May 30, 2013)

Do you folks mind if a neophyte from the big city joins this here shindig? I don’t have any big iron, nor do I saw for a living; most of my saw work is dead-fall at my rental properties, or occasional maintenance work for friends.

I’m about a 2 hour drive.


----------



## blsnelling (May 30, 2013)

CbusRog said:


> Do you folks mind if a neophyte from the big city joins this here shindig? I don’t have any big iron, nor do I saw for a living; most of my saw work is dead-fall at my rental properties, or occasional maintenance work for friends.
> 
> I’m about a 2 hour drive.



None of that matters one bit. Bring what ya got and come enjoy the fun.


----------



## Officer's Match (May 30, 2013)

CbusRog said:


> Do you folks mind if a neophyte from the big city joins this here shindig? I don’t have any big iron, nor do I saw for a living; most of my saw work is dead-fall at my rental properties, or occasional maintenance work for friends.
> 
> I’m about a 2 hour drive.



You'll fit in just fine. In fact, if you're like me, you'll actually feel 'normal' for a change. :msp_wink:


----------



## procarbine2k1 (May 30, 2013)

I am getting excited for sure. I have the day off, and will try to get a few things ready to go. We are bringing about 8 saws total, an ez-up some chairs, and some extra bars. I think that will fill the truck bed up pretty fast.


----------



## Gearhead1 (May 30, 2013)

If there is any interest, I have a few *** items to bring for trade or give-away, none running as is, but great for parts or as a project. 

The list: McCulloch Mac 85SX weed trimmer; McCulloch MB3200 blower, McCulloch Pro Mac GHT19 hedge trimmer, Stihl FS81 weed trimmer.

Also will have a couple Stihl bar guards/scabbards to trade for McCulloch branded same.

Interested in old McCulloch saws/parts saws/parts. If you have something to trade, that's great. If not, I'd still like to have these go to some guys who can use them for other than scrap.


----------



## LowVolt (May 30, 2013)

*Arboristsite.com tshirts*

Hey guys just wondering if people would be interested in an ArboristSite.com tshirt at the gtg? I went to my local tshirt making place and it is looking like the cost would be between $11-$16 per shirt if they are size small to XL. XXL would be an additional couple bucks. But the more demand, the lower the cost. I was thinking about just getting a bunch of the XL shirts but I don't want people to buy something that does not fit them. I would have a better idea on price depending on the feedback.

THE SHIRTS WOULD ONLY BE AVAILABLE AT THE GTG!!!!!! I CANNOT TAKE ORDERS FROM OTHER MEMBERS AND SHIP THEM TO YOU!!!

As for color I was thinking a florescent yellow. And shirt design would be the whole ArboristSite.com logo in black on the front center of the chest and then on the back would be the big "A" logo in black.

Let me know what you think. I guess I am shooting for 25 shirts. If I get that many they would be $11 each in the size S-XL, $13 for XXL +.


----------



## cowroy (May 30, 2013)

LowVolt said:


> Let me know what you think. I guess I am shooting for 25 shirts. If I get that many they would be $11 each in the size S-XL, $13 for XXL +.



I would buy a Large


----------



## J.Walker (May 31, 2013)

Working on plans for the trip to this GTG.


----------



## Guido Salvage (May 31, 2013)

Rory,

I suspect that the AS logo is copyrighted, you probably need to ask Darin before you reproduce it.

Gary


----------



## LowVolt (May 31, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Rory,
> 
> I suspect that the AS logo is copyrighted, you probably need to ask Darin before you reproduce it.
> 
> Gary



One step ahead. Already got the ok from Darin to do so. I am just not allowed to to sell them on here. They can only be sold at the GTG.

Just FYI, I am not making a dime on the shirts, just selling them for what they cost me.

:msp_thumbup:


----------



## blsnelling (May 31, 2013)

I'll take two larges. Thanks Rory.


----------



## blsnelling (May 31, 2013)

Wow, is the date ever rushing up on me! I've still got both of these 261s to port. I really want to get at least one of my 041Gs together. Plus, I haven't prepped any of my other saws.


----------



## LowVolt (May 31, 2013)

Last thing guys. I got to put the order for the shirts in today so speak up if you want your size. If not well I am going to order extras in large and xl and you will be able to buy at the gtg.


----------



## Officer's Match (May 31, 2013)

One large shirt for me. 

And yes Brad, it is zooming up on us. Gotta' locktite the fasteners on my 390XP - it seems determined to be rid of them.


----------



## blsnelling (May 31, 2013)

Officer's Match said:


> One large shirt for me.
> 
> And yes Brad, it is zooming up on us. Gotta' locktite the fasteners on my 390XP - it seems determined to be rid of them.



That's odd. I haven't had that problem. Which ones are backing out?


----------



## Officer's Match (May 31, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> That's odd. I haven't had that problem. Which ones are backing out?



All of the starter cover screws, the top cover screws (lost one of those) and even a bar nut. Have to tighten those down more that I usually like to.


----------



## Guido Salvage (May 31, 2013)

Since you have the green light I will take 2 in large.


----------



## blsnelling (May 31, 2013)

Is your chain cutting smoothly or is it jumpy? I haven't experienced that with any of mine.


----------



## Officer's Match (May 31, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Is your chain cutting smoothly or is it jumpy? I haven't experienced that with any of mine.



Very smooth, in fact the big 'ol hickory chunk I was playing in cut so easily that I first thought it must have gone punky, until I actually went around the other side and cut a piece loose - hard as woodpecker lips. That 390 ripped a 28" swath (8-pin, full comp) so fast I would have sworn the wood was rotten.


----------



## OhioGregg (May 31, 2013)

LowVolt said:


> Last thing guys. I got to put the order for the shirts in today so speak up if you want your size. If not well I am going to order extras in large and xl and you will be able to buy at the gtg.



Put me down for an XL. Good thing this is only a week away, I might need a 2XL if I wait too much longer.  Thanks!!


Gregg,


----------



## OhioGregg (May 31, 2013)

Officer's Match said:


> Very smooth, in fact the big 'ol hickory chunk I was playing in cut so easily that I first thought it must have gone punky, until I actually went around the other side and cut a piece loose - hard as woodpecker lips. That 390 ripped a 28" swath (8-pin, full comp) so fast I would have sworn the wood was rotten.



 "Harder than woodpecker lips" I'll have to remember that one. I experienced the same thing recently with a 5200 Poulan I put together. I ran it awhile, made 4-5 cuts. Every recoil screw and top cover screw backed out. I re tightened them, actually lost one recoil screw. Ran it last week when rms61moparman was here. Checked them afterwards, not one loosened up. :msp_confused: Strange. I guess some Loc-Tite will be used if it happens again.


Gregg,


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (May 31, 2013)

Put me down for an XL, Rory. Thanks!


----------



## boda65 (May 31, 2013)

An XL for me, please.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (May 31, 2013)

boda65 said:


> An XL for me, please.



Are you going to have any of those Mac shirts available? Or maybe the transfers? (That _was_ you who had one made up and posted a pic over on the Mac thread, wasn't it?)


----------



## boda65 (May 31, 2013)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> Are you going to have any of those Mac shirts available? Or maybe the transfers? (That _was_ you who had one made up and posted a pic over on the Mac thread, wasn't it?)









I'd love to, but I don't think I'm going to have time. I would be happy to share the image I used if anyone wants it. I'll see if maybe I could make a couple next week but it's not looking good at this moment.
Jim


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (May 31, 2013)

boda65 said:


> I'd love to, but I don't think I'm going to have time. I would be happy to share the image I used if anyone wants it. I'll see if maybe I could make a couple next week but it's not looking good at this moment.
> Jim



I imagine you do have your hands full!!! Was just wondering. Thanks.


----------



## rms61moparman (May 31, 2013)

OhioGregg said:


> "Harder than woodpecker lips" I'll have to remember that one. I experienced the same thing recently with a 5200 Poulan I put together. I ran it awhile, made 4-5 cuts. Every recoil screw and top cover screw backed out. I re tightened them, actually lost one recoil screw. Ran it last week when rms61moparman was here. Checked them afterwards, not one loosened up. :msp_confused: Strange. I guess some Loc-Tite will be used if it happens again.
> 
> 
> Gregg,




Gregg,

I keep thinking about that HUMONGOUS bullfrog in that spring!!!
That is by far the biggest one I've ever seen.
I'll bet that scoundrel is old enough to vote!!!


Mike


----------



## atlarge54 (Jun 1, 2013)

So how's the ground looking at the GTG site? We got 2.5" of rain last night and I doubt Van Wert got missed.


----------



## boda65 (Jun 1, 2013)

atlarge54 said:


> So how's the ground looking at the GTG site? We got 2.5" of rain last night and I doubt Van Wert got missed.



It's a little soggy now. If it doesn't rain this week we'll be fine. 
Jim


----------



## cowroy (Jun 1, 2013)

Looks to be about 6-1/2 hours for me. i am really lookin forward to it! Ten day forecast says clear and 84 degrees :cool2:.


----------



## LowVolt (Jun 1, 2013)

T-shirts ordered. I ordered for everyone that spoke up and ordered 7 large and 7 xl extra.

$11.00 per shirt.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 2, 2013)

It'll be a busy week, but I'm really looking forward to this


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 2, 2013)

I went ahead and stickied this thread. The GTG is this Saturday. We can have it removed shortly there after.


----------



## Officer's Match (Jun 2, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> It'll be a busy week, but I'm really looking forward to this



You didn't drive through Lancaster yesterday did you Brad? Saw a red truck that looked like yours.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 2, 2013)

Officer's Match said:


> You didn't drive through Lancaster yesterday did you Brad? Saw a red truck that looked like yours.



I did not.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 2, 2013)

Officer's Match said:


> You didn't drive through Lancaster yesterday did you Brad? Saw a red truck that looked like yours.





blsnelling said:


> I did not.






I guess you are getting copy-cats now.....to go along with your "haters"!LOL


Mike


----------



## LowVolt (Jun 2, 2013)

Current head count?


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jun 2, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Gulity1
> Herd 8497
> OhioGregg
> blsnelling
> ...



Last roll call I found..


----------



## winland (Jun 2, 2013)

LowVolt said:


> T-shirts ordered. I ordered for everyone that spoke up and ordered 7 large and 7 xl extra.



As of right now, I plan on attending.
I would take 2 of the XL shirts.
Bringing my 3 - Husq's

Chuck


----------



## boda65 (Jun 2, 2013)

I've had one person so far say they would pitch a tent and stay overnight. Please let me know if you want to so I can make sure to have enough food for breakfast. 
Jim


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 2, 2013)

procarbine2k1 said:


> Last roll call I found..



You forgot that Farmall guy,,,


----------



## atlarge54 (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm going to try and make it. Don't know if I'm flying solo or with passenger(s).


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jun 2, 2013)

Gulity1
Herd 8497
OhioGregg
blsnelling
FATGUY
Modifiedmark
qbilder
w8ye
procarbine 2k1
CG Racing
Jeremiah Johnson
Bill G
Officer's Match
LowVolt
ELECT6845
Young
Dse
CB Farmall
AtLarge54
Cowroy
Guido Salvage
PogointheWoods


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm still planning to attend and really looking forward to it, so feel free to include me in the next head count update.

edit: Ya beat me to it Guido. Thanks.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 2, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Gulity1
> Herd 8497
> OhioGregg
> blsnelling
> ...



Mike


----------



## birddogtg (Jun 2, 2013)

*head count*

birddogtg & son


----------



## super3 (Jun 2, 2013)

Gulity1
Herd 8497
OhioGregg
blsnelling
FATGUY
Modifiedmark
qbilder
w8ye
procarbine 2k1
CG Racing
Jeremiah Johnson
Bill G
Officer's Match
LowVolt
ELECT6845
Young
Dse
CB Farmall
AtLarge54
Cowroy
Guido Salvage
PogointheWoods
super3




and if time allows with work this week I'll be bringing a pot of Red Beans!


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jun 2, 2013)

I think J Walker from NY said he was going to try and make it.

Somebody heading up from TN needs to hog tie ole Randy mastermind up and throw him in the truck. :msp_tongue:


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm looking forward to meeting one of my newest (and rarest) saws!!!


Mike


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jun 2, 2013)

Anyone interested in a 460 Magnum with a scored piston? Still pulls 130#s and runs but needs a rebuild.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jun 2, 2013)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> I think J Walker from NY said he was going to try and make it.
> 
> Somebody heading up from TN needs to hog tie ole Randy mastermind up and throw him in the truck. :msp_tongue:



Yep. And while they're at it on their way through Ky., throw a line in the water and see if they can snag a Fish.


----------



## birddogtg (Jun 2, 2013)

*Saw*

If anyone is interested in a like new 576 AT I can bring it along.


----------



## cowroy (Jun 2, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Anyone interested in a 460 Magnum with a scored piston? Still pulls 130#s and runs but needs a rebuild.



I would be Gary. Hopefully I have something we can trade on.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jun 2, 2013)

birddogtg said:


> If anyone is interested in a like new 576 AT I can bring it along.



Do you want me to bring the 550 to try out? Its stock (or real close to it). I didnt know if you had the chance to run one yet.


----------



## wkeev (Jun 2, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Anyone interested in a 460 Magnum with a scored piston? Still pulls 130#s and runs but needs a rebuild.



How much do you want for the 460 ?


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 2, 2013)

procarbine2k1 said:


> Do you want me to bring the 550 to try out? Its stock (or real close to it). I didnt know if you had the chance to run one yet.



Jeff, bring it along, I still have not got to run a stock one and am still on the fence about getting one.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jun 2, 2013)

wkeev said:


> How much do you want for the 460 ?



Are you going to make it out Wayne? Hope to see ya there.



Modifiedmark said:


> Jeff, bring it along, I still have not got to run a stock one and am still on the fence about getting one.



Sounds good Mark, Ill bring it along. Im also going to try and get of my arse this week and cut a couple Poulan Pro decals out of this yellow vinyl I have sitting here and bring along.


----------



## LowVolt (Jun 2, 2013)

The week of work better go quick!


----------



## xtremez (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm looking forward to this weekend. I think ill be bringing the 070 and 880. Anybody looking for 3/4 wrap nos 084 handle?


----------



## gulity1 (Jun 3, 2013)

xtremez, I might be interested in it I am always looking for extra parts for my 084. 

Would anyone be willing to show me how to rebuild an walbro carb? Its in my Dolmar 3410TH saw Ive took it apart to clean it, (long story) thought I rebuilt it correct followed the diagram on it on the walbro site and I can get it to pop with gas in the carb but for the life of me cant get it run.Screws all the way in, out nothing I am at a loss here help? Ive gone to my dealer here which is questionable dont know that I have total faith in parts or instruction from him just need a little guiding hand. Walbro WT624 carb


----------



## boda65 (Jun 3, 2013)

gulity1 said:


> xtremez, I might be interested in it I am always looking for extra parts for my 084.
> 
> Would anyone be willing to show me how to rebuild an walbro carb? Its in my Dolmar 3410TH saw Ive took it apart to clean it, (long story) thought I rebuilt it correct followed the diagram on it on the walbro site and I can get it to pop with gas in the carb but for the life of me cant get it run.Screws all the way in, out nothing I am at a loss here help? Ive gone to my dealer here which is questionable dont know that I have total faith in parts or instruction from him just need a little guiding hand. Walbro WT624 carb



You are welcome to use my workbench and tools. I'm not sure I can help with the carb but I bet someone can.
Jim


----------



## wkeev (Jun 3, 2013)

procarbine2k1 said:


> Are you going to make it out Wayne? Hope to see ya there.
> 
> I don't think Ill be able to go . The boys have ball games .


----------



## gulity1 (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks jim I had planned dragging my tools with me and I think this something ill do my tailgate I aint skeered


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 3, 2013)

gulity1 said:


> Thanks jim I had planned dragging my tools with me and I think this something ill do my tailgate I aint skeered



remind me and I'll bring my Walbro gauge and such and give you a hand with it.


----------



## Speed (Jun 3, 2013)

Sigh....I was planning on coming down there for the festivities and meeting people. I thought if I didn't post anything and snuck up quietly on this weekend I could attack it without fate interfering and jinxing me. That didn't work. :bang: Was informed that the boy and his team made a baseball tournament again this Saturday. He's only going to be a kid for so long, I'll make another one someday.


----------



## CG Racing (Jun 3, 2013)

gulity1 said:


> xtremez, I might be interested in it I am always looking for extra parts for my 084.
> 
> Would anyone be willing to show me how to rebuild an walbro carb? Its in my Dolmar 3410TH saw Ive took it apart to clean it, (long story) thought I rebuilt it correct followed the diagram on it on the walbro site and I can get it to pop with gas in the carb but for the life of me cant get it run.*Screws all the way in, out nothing* I am at a loss here help? Ive gone to my dealer here which is questionable dont know that I have total faith in parts or instruction from him just need a little guiding hand. Walbro WT624 carb


 Don't know what the settings should be on that, but when the screws are all the way in, it shuts the fuel off. Gently seat them in, then back out to factory settings. If there are no factory settings I would try L out 3/4 an H out 1.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jun 3, 2013)

Speed said:


> S Was informed that the boy and his team made a baseball tournament again this Saturday. He's only going to be a kid for so long, I'll make another one someday.



You cant miss family stuff for these  and your doing the right thing :msp_thumbup:. Kids are only going through your life once. gtg's happen all the time.
Heck we were talking about my sons ballgames from 5 years ago the other day in tournaments and all star games etc. Those memories will be forever etched in your mind.


----------



## Speed (Jun 3, 2013)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> You cant miss family stuff for these  and your doing the right thing :msp_thumbup:. Kids are only going through your life once. gtg's happen all the time.
> Heck we were talking about my sons ballgames from 5 years ago the other day in tournaments and all star games etc. Those memories will be forever etched in your mind.



That's what I'm thinking, and I just read my post in your quote. I better clarify, I'll make another gtg, not another kid, lol! They've already outnumbered me and the bride.


----------



## cpr (Jun 3, 2013)

Agreed Barry! Wish my excuse was better, but I'm merely chained to the desk to free other weekends for pulling.

BTW, got your message and I want to make this happen. We may get some interest here, as well.


----------



## gulity1 (Jun 3, 2013)

*thanks*

MM thank you, that is some of the things I dont have are the carb setup tools..yet.Just tonight I made a case splitter for my Dolkita on the clutch side soon enough I will have to make one for the other side. Thank you very much too all whom offered help benchspace tools etc., this is what its all about people helping the handicap


----------



## LowVolt (Jun 3, 2013)

gulity1 said:


> MM thank you, that is some of the things I dont have are the carb setup tools..yet.Just tonight I made a case splitter for my Dolkita on the clutch side soon enough I will have to make one for the other side. Thank you very much too all whom offered help benchspace tools etc., this is what its all about people helping the handicap



I could also pack my ultrasonic cleaner if you like. Just need some juice so we can disassemble, zap it in the ultra and put it back together.


----------



## Speed (Jun 3, 2013)

cpr said:


> Agreed Barry! Wish my excuse was better, but I'm merely chained to the desk to free other weekends for pulling.
> 
> BTW, got your message and I want to make this happen. We may get some interest here, as well.



Speaking of pulling, I heard Andrew did good the other day.
As far as the other thing, I want to get some things solidified before making a announcement. Sounds like it will be well received. We need to put our heads together and come up with a plan.


----------



## gulity1 (Jun 3, 2013)

Lowvolt if you want to go ahead and thanks I have ran it through my USC 2 or 3 times for at least a half hour each time but whats one more time gonna hurt?? thanks for the help


----------



## LowVolt (Jun 3, 2013)

Speed said:


> Speaking of pulling, I heard Andrew did good the other day.
> As far as the other thing, I want to get some things solidified before making a announcement. Sounds like it will be well received. We need to put our heads together and come up with a plan.



Ok, I give. What are we all talkin bout here?

:confused2:


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 3, 2013)

*I'll be thinking of you fellers........*

Listening to Warren Haynes in the shop.........getting my mind right for Bonaroo!!!!!!

[video=youtube;yS-Wz8SH8Nw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yS-Wz8SH8Nw&list=PL777EC644ACB8B6DA[/video]


----------



## Speed (Jun 3, 2013)

LowVolt said:


> Ok, I give. What are we all talkin bout here?
> 
> :confused2:



Local antique tractor club's show in September. I've been talking to president of club about having antique chainsaws, some logs for demonstrations, stuff like that. I may bring a buzzsaw, younger generation seems to have no idea what they are or what they are capable of. He seems very receptive to it, said he'd even like to see hot saws. I'm good with any age saws really, just trying to get in the door under antique. I wasn't trying to be secretive, not a big deal, just want to make sure its a go before putting the word out.


----------



## LowVolt (Jun 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Listening to Warren Haynes in the shop.........getting my mind right for Bonaroo!!!!!!
> 
> [video=youtube;yS-Wz8SH8Nw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yS-Wz8SH8Nw&list=PL777EC644ACB8B6DA[/video]



Sounds like a great idea, GTG at Bonnaroo!!!!!


----------



## Speed (Jun 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Listening to Warren Haynes in the shop.........getting my mind right for Bonaroo!!!!!!



Bonaroo?!?!? That brings back nightmares. I got caught in the traffic for that years ago on 24. What a disaster.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jun 3, 2013)

Anyone have any big Echo bars? Got the new clutch spring in the JD 800V (Echo 8000) that LowVolt brought to the Indiana GTG but it only came with a 16" bar. The Echo dealer wants $93 for a 28" bar, that is worse than Stihl. If anyone has one 24" or more they want to part with I would appreciate you bringing it along.


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 3, 2013)

LowVolt said:


> Sounds like a great idea, GTG at Bonnaroo!!!!!





Speed said:


> Bonaroo?!?!? That brings back nightmares. I got caught in the traffic for that years ago on 24. What a disaster.



The only smart way to attend Bonaroo is to work at the show........


----------



## Speed (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't doubt that a bit.


----------



## birddogtg (Jun 3, 2013)

*550*



procarbine2k1 said:


> Do you want me to bring the 550 to try out? Its stock (or real close to it). I didnt know if you had the chance to run one yet.



I have run one but it was stock, bring it with you


----------



## Majorpayne (Jun 3, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Anyone have any big Echo bars? Got the new clutch spring in the JD 800V (Echo 8000) that LowVolt brought to the Indiana GTG but it only came with a 16" bar. The Echo dealer wants $93 for a 28" bar, that is worse than Stihl. If anyone has one 24" or more they want to part with I would appreciate you bringing it along.



Edge and Engine has a good price on bars.


----------



## young (Jun 3, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Anyone have any big Echo bars? Got the new clutch spring in the JD 800V (Echo 8000) that LowVolt brought to the Indiana GTG but it only came with a 16" bar. The Echo dealer wants $93 for a 28" bar, that is worse than Stihl. If anyone has one 24" or more they want to part with I would appreciate you bringing it along.



why not get a Oregon bar?


----------



## Officer's Match (Jun 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Listening to Warren Haynes in the shop.........getting my mind right for Bonaroo!!!!!!



My son is still raving about the set Alice Cooper put on there last year. He ended up going all the way to Cadot, Wisconsin to see him again a month later.


----------



## cpr (Jun 3, 2013)

Speed said:


> Speaking of pulling, I heard Andrew did good the other day.
> As far as the other thing, I want to get some things solidified before making a announcement. Sounds like it will be well received. We need to put our heads together and come up with a plan.



Sure did with a good (lucky?) track read. Would've held but for Gary and Darrin's experience.

Let me know what I can do on the show.


----------



## ELECT6845 (Jun 3, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Anyone have any big Echo bars? Got the new clutch spring in the JD 800V (Echo 8000) that LowVolt brought to the Indiana GTG but it only came with a 16" bar. The Echo dealer wants $93 for a 28" bar, that is worse than Stihl. If anyone has one 24" or more they want to part with I would appreciate you bringing it along.



I think I have a 24" that came off a 610evl.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 3, 2013)

For anyone that's interested, I'll be bringing three MS261s. One is fully modded. One has the cylinder base cut to tighten the squish, the muffler modded, and the ignition advanced. The other is brand new, but might get a MM. I'm thinking it would be interesting to see the differences.


----------



## Speed (Jun 3, 2013)

cpr said:


> Let me know what I can do on the show.



I nominated you as chairman of that committee. You're in charge. :haha::haha::big_smile::big_smile:


----------



## cpr (Jun 3, 2013)

Speed said:


> I nominated you as chairman of that committee. You're in charge. :haha::haha::big_smile::big_smile:



So it is written, so let it be done. My first proclimation as delegator-in-chief is for you to get me a glass of water...
:jester:


----------



## Speed (Jun 3, 2013)

cpr said:


> So it is written, so let it be done. My first proclimation as delegator-in-chief is for you to get me a glass of water...
> :jester:



Water? You know what fish do in water, right? :msp_w00t: Or did you want that properly distilled and combined with barley and hops? 
Heck, I don't even know where you moved to, but it is too far away to get it there in a respectable amount of time. You may want to get it yourself. You'd be REALLY thirsty by the time I get there.


----------



## cowroy (Jun 4, 2013)

If any of you Poulan lovers that are coming has a Poulan CV series piston pin press that you could bring, it would really help me out. I have tried to make one without success, and have given into buying one but I have been way too long fulfilling some promised parts.


----------



## OhioGregg (Jun 4, 2013)

cowroy said:


> If any of you Poulan lovers that are coming has a Poulan CV series piston pin press that you could bring, it would really help me out. I have tried to make one without success, and have given into buying one but I have been way too long fulfilling some promised parts.



If the tool your needing is for the 3400/3700/4000 series saws, I will bring it along. That is, if my memory will cooperate. :msp_ohmy:


Gregg,


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 4, 2013)

Three more work days. Time to file some chains and top off the fluids.


----------



## cowroy (Jun 4, 2013)

OhioGregg said:


> If the tool your needing is for the 3400/3700/4000 series saws, I will bring it along. That is, if my memory will cooperate. :msp_ohmy:
> 
> 
> Gregg,



I would greatly appreciate it Gregg :msp_thumbup:


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jun 4, 2013)

Al Smith is on the list elsewhere as going. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jun 4, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Anyone have any big Echo bars? Got the new clutch spring in the JD 800V (Echo 8000) that LowVolt brought to the Indiana GTG but it only came with a 16" bar. The Echo dealer wants $93 for a 28" bar, that is worse than Stihl. If anyone has one 24" or more they want to part with I would appreciate you bringing it along.



I run husky large mount bars on my JD 800V / echo 8000. :msp_tongue:


----------



## Officer's Match (Jun 4, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Three more work days. Time to file some chains and top off the fluids.



Nahh, the chain will be rusty and fuel stale by then. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## LowVolt (Jun 4, 2013)

*T-Shirt Design Approved.....*


----------



## Speed (Jun 4, 2013)

Those shirts are sweet! Now I'm officially bummed out that I can't make it! All this baseball better get my kid a scholarship someday, to make up for me not getting a T-shirt!!!! :msp_angry:


----------



## winland (Jun 4, 2013)

I know it is a long shot, but I will ask anyway...

Does anyone have a set of felling dawgs for a 394/395 husky that they would like to sell.
If so, please bring them to the GTG

Thanks,
Chuck


----------



## deranged (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm not sure how I missed this, but I may have to make a visit. Looks like its only about 40 minutes for me. I wouldn't stay too long, but I could bring my two Husq's and play for a bit. 

I would definitely be down for one of those shirts in an XL if there are any available.


----------



## LowVolt (Jun 4, 2013)

deranged said:


> I'm not sure how I missed this, but I may have to make a visit. Looks like its only about 40 minutes for me. I wouldn't stay too long, but I could bring my two Husq's and play for a bit.
> 
> I would definitely be down for one of those shirts in an XL if there are any available.



I got you man!


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jun 4, 2013)

LowVolt said:


> I got you man!



L or XL for me, will have to try one on. Very, very nice looking shirts. I have been needing something nice to wear to church on Sunday! :msp_w00t:


----------



## young (Jun 4, 2013)

anyone need a 28in es light bar? got extra one brand new i can bring to the gtg. 3/8 050


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jun 4, 2013)

young said:


> anyone need a 28in es light bar? got extra one brand new i can bring to the gtg. 3/8 050



How much? Bring it on.


----------



## LowVolt (Jun 4, 2013)

procarbine2k1 said:


> L or XL for me, will have to try one on. Very, very nice looking shirts. I have been needing something nice to wear to church on Sunday! :msp_w00t:



Got it.

If procarbine2k1 takes an XL, there will be only 3 xl's left and 7 L's. Assuming everyone that has spoken up does show up and pick up their shirt.


----------



## thesawisthelaw (Jun 4, 2013)

so seriously -> let us do a headcount on who is bringing the wife / gf / better half ??

i am trying to swing by for this but am having a hard time getting it sold with the boss ;-) 

(let alone coming alone to play with more chainsaws) :msp_biggrin:

and on a different note, will there be t-shirts in real men sizes as well ? 
4XL and up ? ;-) 
(just kidding, i stand out of any crowd as is, do not need a bright yellow t-shirt to help me do that)


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jun 4, 2013)

ELECT6845 said:


> I think I have a 24" that came off a 610evl.



Joe,

Can you bring it with you?


----------



## LowVolt (Jun 4, 2013)

thesawisthelaw said:


> so seriously -> let us do a headcount on who is bringing the wife / gf / better half ??
> 
> i am trying to swing by for this but am having a hard time getting it sold with the boss ;-)
> 
> ...



Sorry man, just XL and L. I had short time frame getting the order in and most the sizes were L and XL. 

Balls in purse comment coming in 3......2.....


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jun 4, 2013)

young said:


> anyone need a 28in es light bar? got extra one brand new i can bring to the gtg. 3/8 050



I could use a 32 in a 3003 mount, if you would have something similar. Just a decent bar with an ok chain would do, wouldnt be using it much. If not I will have a look at that 28.


----------



## thesawisthelaw (Jun 4, 2013)

and on a different note: if mastermind and sneller and other gurus are coming. 
are newbies and first timers allowed to address them - if so in what manner would one go about that ? 
i imagine it is like going to a NASCAR race and asking if one were allowed to talk to Jeff Gordon
or whoever is famous in left turn only racing these days ... :msp_wink:

who else is coming from Columbus ??


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jun 4, 2013)

LowVolt said:


> Got it.
> 
> If procarbine2k1 takes an XL, there will be only 3 xl's left and 7 L's. Assuming everyone that has spoken up does show up and pick up their shirt.



I guess just mark me down for a XL, chances are thats what it will be after I wash it. Again, nice looking shirts- looking forward to getting one.


----------



## Kysawsheila (Jun 5, 2013)

R DeLawter said:


> I hear ya, cowroy.
> Been watching this thread and just mentioned to the wife I am thinking of going.
> My 1st GTG was the Poulan GTG 2 years ago. A NICE group of guys.



Bring her along!!! Sheila


----------



## Kysawsheila (Jun 5, 2013)

guido salvage said:


> i had hoped to make this one, but my fil is coming in that friday with his girlfriend. I don't see any way that i can be gone all day saturday (it is a 4.5 hour trip each way).



Why don't you just bring them with you?


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jun 5, 2013)

Kysawsheila said:


> Why don't you just bring them with you?



I made a mistake on the dates, I will be there this weekend, the FIL will be here next weekend.


----------



## ELECT6845 (Jun 5, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Joe,
> 
> Can you bring it with you?



Yes


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 5, 2013)

Daddy, are we almost there yet?


----------



## Gearhead1 (Jun 5, 2013)

LowVolt said:


> Got it.
> 
> If procarbine2k1 takes an XL, there will be only 3 xl's left and 7 L's. Assuming everyone that has spoken up does show up and pick up their shirt.



Please reserve a large size shirt for me.


----------



## LowVolt (Jun 5, 2013)

Gearhead1 said:


> Please reserve a large size shirt for me.



You got it buddy.


----------



## w8ye (Jun 5, 2013)

The shirt business and some of the terminology slipped by me. Right now I'm lost in what is or not available.

I would be very interested in preferably a XL but would settle for a XXL shirt if any are available

W8YE


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Jun 5, 2013)

Myself and my son Bradley will be there. I will take a XXL shirt if any are left.


----------



## Officer's Match (Jun 5, 2013)

Talked to a local firewood cuttin' buddy and he may ride up with me (w' a couple older Jred's  ).


----------



## LowVolt (Jun 5, 2013)

w8ye said:


> The shirt business and some of the terminology slipped by me. Right now I'm lost in what is or not available.
> 
> I would be very interested in preferably a XL but would settle for a XXL shirt if any are available
> 
> W8YE



XL, You got it.



MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> Myself and my son Bradley will be there. I will take a XXL shirt if any are left.



Sorry there are not any XXL's available.


----------



## J.Walker (Jun 5, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Daddy, are we almost there yet?




My wife is telling me to go....

Hows the weekend forcast looking?

My Husky 339xp might be a little to small from the looks of the wood is see pictured.


.


----------



## ELECT6845 (Jun 5, 2013)

Put me down for a xl T-shirt please.


----------



## LowVolt (Jun 5, 2013)

ELECT6845 said:


> Put me down for a xl T-shirt please.



Yeeeaaaauuuuuuuppp!!!


----------



## young (Jun 5, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> How much? Bring it on.





procarbine2k1 said:


> I could use a 32 in a 3003 mount, if you would have something similar. Just a decent bar with an ok chain would do, wouldnt be using it much. If not I will have a look at that 28.



ill just bring some extra bars i have laying around, including the es light.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 6, 2013)

I'll admit that I'm not looking forward to filling all of my chains tonight.


----------



## young (Jun 6, 2013)

2 larges please :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## LowVolt (Jun 6, 2013)

young said:


> 2 larges please :hmm3grin2orange:



Got it..


----------



## Majorpayne (Jun 6, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> I'll admit that I'm not looking forward to filling all of my chains tonight.



Square filed?


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jun 6, 2013)

Getting geared up. I am going to park the truck inside the garage tonight and start getting loaded up. Everyone, drive safe! Watch your speed on 30, and rt 23 around Bucyrus and Upper Sandusky.


----------



## gulity1 (Jun 6, 2013)

procarbine2k1 said:


> Getting geared up. I am going to park the truck inside the garage tonight and start getting loaded up. Everyone, drive safe! Watch your speed on 30, and rt 23 around Bucyrus and Upper Sandusky.




Anything stick out in your mind about where to watch it Im coming that way 75 to 30 Ill try to watch it I know Ohio cops can be hard asses IDK maybe its I just dont like cops? thanks for any info


----------



## OhioGregg (Jun 6, 2013)

gulity1 said:


> Anything stick out in your mind about where to watch it Im coming that way 75 to 30 Ill try to watch it I know Ohio cops can be hard asses IDK maybe its I just dont like cops? thanks for any info



I don't travel that stretch to often, but they seem thick between Findlay & Bowling Green. I know they have a post at Findlay. Probably others up that way also. They seem to hang close to their Dens.  Drive safe!


Gregg,


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 6, 2013)

young said:


> 2 larges please :hmm3grin2orange:



Who are they for? We all know you are a midget. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jun 6, 2013)

gulity1 said:


> Anything stick out in your mind about where to watch it Im coming that way 75 to 30 Ill try to watch it I know Ohio cops can be hard asses IDK maybe its I just dont like cops? thanks for any info



Keep your eyes peeled on 75, and 30 on.. but you wont have to pass through the section of road I mentioned, it is east of where you are getting on 30 by a bit.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 6, 2013)

procarbine2k1 said:


> Getting geared up. I am going to park the truck inside the garage tonight and start getting loaded up. Everyone, drive safe! Watch your speed on 30, and rt 23 around Bucyrus and Upper Sandusky.





gulity1 said:


> Anything stick out in your mind about where to watch it Im coming that way 75 to 30 Ill try to watch it I know Ohio cops can be hard asses IDK maybe its I just dont like cops? thanks for any info





OhioGregg said:


> I don't travel that stretch to often, but they seem thick between Findlay & Bowling Green. I know they have a post at Findlay. Probably others up that way also. They seem to hang close to their Dens.  Drive safe!
> 
> 
> Gregg,





procarbine2k1 said:


> Keep your eyes peeled on 75, and 30 on.. but you wont have to pass through the section of road I mentioned, it is east of where you are getting on 30 by a bit.






Just drive within a couple of M.P.H. of the speed limit and don't worry about it!!!


Mike


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jun 6, 2013)

rms61moparman said:


> Just drive within a couple of M.P.H. of the speed limit and don't worry about it!!!
> 
> 
> Mike



, I will try but the excitement gets the better of my right foot.


----------



## LowVolt (Jun 6, 2013)

young, you bringing those name tags?


----------



## boda65 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Stephen C your inbox is full*

Stephen C I can't send the GTG address, it says your inbox is full.


----------



## young (Jun 6, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Who are they for? We all know you are a midget. :msp_biggrin:



shut up old man 



LowVolt said:


> young, you bringing those name tags?



but of course


----------



## atlarge54 (Jun 6, 2013)

I think I'll bring an apple cake so you fast saw guys can keep your energy up. 

Hope the carb class doesn't start too early. I've got a new kit to put in a baby Husky that doesn't want to act right.


----------



## LowVolt (Jun 6, 2013)

young said:


> but of course



[video=youtube;itHhhYxqSSE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itHhhYxqSSE[/video]


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jun 6, 2013)

2 words = Cruise Control :msp_biggrin:


----------



## young (Jun 6, 2013)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> 2 words = Cruise Control :msp_biggrin:



man my car doesnt even have air bags or passenger seat sometimes


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jun 6, 2013)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> 2 words = Cruise Control :msp_biggrin:



See you there early bird! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 6, 2013)

17 saws are fueled, chains sharpened, and ready to go. Whew!


----------



## young (Jun 6, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> 17 saws are fueled, chains sharpened, and ready to go. Whew!



2 saws maybe and im going to be bumming fuel from joe..........again:jester:


----------



## LowVolt (Jun 6, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> 17 saws are fueled, chains sharpened, and ready to go. Whew!



Wow!


What time is everyone arriving?


----------



## Warped5 (Jun 6, 2013)

young said:


> man my car doesnt even have air bags or passenger seat sometimes



Sounds like Fred Flintstone's car .... :jester:


----------



## atlarge54 (Jun 6, 2013)

Warped5 said:


> Sounds like Fred Flintstone's car .... :jester:



Or possibly Ted Bundy----beware.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm giving you all fair warning, bring your ear protection. Between Chris and I we will have the 3 main stack exhaust 92CC Poulan sandcast saws there. It will be a not everyday sight to see them all together...


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 6, 2013)

LowVolt said:


> Wow!
> 
> 
> What time is everyone arriving?



I was thinking 9:00-9:30.


----------



## young (Jun 6, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> I was thinking 9:00-9:30.



thinking noonish for us.


----------



## OhioGregg (Jun 6, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> 17 saws are fueled, chains sharpened, and ready to go. Whew!



Its good of you to bring a saw for everybody Brad. :msp_biggrin:


Gregg,


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 6, 2013)

So, when are some of you other guys showing up? I do love sleeping in on Saturday morning's. I just don't want to miss any of the fun


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 6, 2013)

Were going to leave as early as we can but we will get there when we get there!


----------



## OhioGregg (Jun 6, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> So, when are some of you other guys showing up? I do love sleeping in on Saturday morning's. I just don't want to miss any of the fun



I was figuring on 9:00 AM or so. What time is sunrise? Mike (Super3) should be there by then. :msp_biggrin:

Gregg,


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 6, 2013)

young said:


> shut up old man



You talkin to me ya little whipper snapper? :msp_angry:



Modifiedmark said:


> I'm giving you all fair warning, bring your ear protection. Between Chris and I we will have the 3 main stack exhaust 92CC Poulan sandcast saws there. It will be a not everyday sight to see them all together...



Those are the loudest saws I think I've ever heard.


----------



## ELECT6845 (Jun 7, 2013)

young said:


> 2 saws maybe and im going to be bumming fuel from joe..........again:jester:



I mixed us some SEF fuel with Maxima formula K2 last night. We are good to go.


----------



## OH_Varmntr (Jun 7, 2013)

Dang, I work Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 7, 2013)

Here's what I'm bringing.

Homelite 750
041G
041G
Poulan XXV
084
MS440/460
MS261
MS261
MS261
2181
2171
2165
2153
390 Piped
390
372
346


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jun 7, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> So, when are some of you other guys showing up? I do love sleeping in on Saturday morning's. I just don't want to miss any of the fun



It's about a 3 hour shot for me and I'm planning on getting there around 10:00~10:30. Nice lineup of saws, btw. Saves me the trouble of bringing all the same ones! :jester:


----------



## gulity1 (Jun 7, 2013)

*Start time?*

What time is gonna start I just got asked to work saturday dont know if im gonna or if u im going to turn it down and stick it to the man


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Jun 7, 2013)

Bradley and I are planning on being there around 9am. I'm getting ready to go get some fresh mix and top the saws off...hopefully they all run. I have yet to cut with a few of them so I hope they don't make a fool out of me lol. I'm just bringing some good ole 50-74cc vintage american muscle nothing special. I threw a 28'' on a 245 just to see how it does.


----------



## OhioGregg (Jun 7, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Here's what I'm bringing.
> 
> Homelite 750
> 041G
> ...



Pfttttt..... Any of em runners?


----------



## OhioGregg (Jun 7, 2013)

MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> Bradley and I are planning on being there around 9am. I'm getting ready to go get some fresh mix and top the saws off...hopefully they all run. I have yet to cut with a few of them so I hope they don't make a fool out of me lol. I'm just bringing some good ole 50-74cc vintage american muscle nothing special. I threw a 28'' on a 245 just to see how it does.



Good deal John. :msp_thumbup: I'm just bringing a couple saws too. 245A 24", 4000 20", 5200 30", and my 385xp 30". I'm curious too, how the 245 handles a 28". Never tried it. The 24" seems like it was made for it. 


Gregg,


----------



## boda65 (Jun 7, 2013)

Yay, the port a potty is here! Things are shaping up, still need to run down to the church and get a couple tables and the roasters. PARKING: you can park where you find a spot. Room for some in my yard, some in the driveway, in the ditch across the road (not very steep), and a grass lot across the street.
Jim


----------



## cowroy (Jun 7, 2013)

Well I am just about to hit the road headed that way :msp_thumbup: I may not have any runners to be honest with ya, but I barely have enough room to fit in my car ther're so many saws in there  Lots of poulan stuff but a few of all flavors. Bring a few dollars for swapin' men :msp_wink: See ya'll in a little while. What a great day to take a drive.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm bringing a couple of my *"You Suck"* saws like the free 70E, the $60 357xp, and the $70 288Lite just to prove I actually _have_ them.:msp_tongue:

I'm also bringing my 044 for JJ's comparison runs, though it's only had a few tanks through it since I had to replace the piston last spring. I'll certainly defer to anyone else who may have a more seasoned 044 for the task, tho. Mine may not represent a "fair fight" as a stock comparison yet.

Probably bring the Echo 702 VL for some pointers on that rascal as well as a couple old Homelite gear drive grinders for advice on those as well.

Last but not least will be a few Mac projects I acquired over the winter. Need LOTS of advice there!!!

Cheers, guys. Be safe driving, and I'll see ya there.

Oh, wait!!! I almost forgot the 015L for Guido! May hafta bring mine with the hedge attachment just so we can race if there are any shrubs in the vicinity needing a trim.

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 7, 2013)

cowroy said:


> Well I am just about to hit the road headed that way :msp_thumbup: I may not have any runners to be honest with ya, but I barely have enough room to fit in my car ther're so many saws in there  Lots of poulan stuff but a few of all flavors. Bring a few dollars for swapin' men :msp_wink: See ya'll in a little while. What a great day to take a drive.



Ok, but I'll probably have to end up borrowing gas money from you for the ride home.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## LowVolt (Jun 7, 2013)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> I'm bringing a couple of my *"You Suck"* saws like the free 70E, the $60 357xp, and the $70 288Lite just to prove I actually _have_ them.:msp_tongue:
> 
> I'm also bringing my 044 for JJ's comparison runs, though it's only had a few tanks through it since I had to replace the piston last spring. I'll certainly defer to anyone else who may have a more seasoned 044 for the task, tho. Mine may not represent a "fair fight" as a stock comparison yet.
> 
> ...



Ok, bringing my chitty Black and Decker electric trimmer.

It's on!


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jun 7, 2013)

I am going to bring a couple of 6' tables along like I did for Joe's GTG. I will have a few saws as well, that will be decided when I pack. I am also throwing in a goody for Mark that is taking up space. If anyone is interested in a couple of XL/Super 2 type saws with cases let me know.

I will also being a case of Powerade and some cookies for the good of the community. If I have room I will bring along a 245 set up for a bow (no idea if it runs).


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jun 7, 2013)

I think we will be getting there around 930-1000, depending how long we take to eat breakfast. I am going to do my best to have the truck ready to go tonight so Im not stumbling around tomorrow morning.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jun 7, 2013)

cowroy said:


> Bring a few dollars for swapin' men :msp_wink:[/img][/url]



:msp_thumbup:


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Jun 7, 2013)

cowroy said:


> Well I am just about to hit the road headed that way :msp_thumbup: I may not have any runners to be honest with ya, but I barely have enough room to fit in my car ther're so many saws in there  Lots of poulan stuff but a few of all flavors. Bring a few dollars for swapin' men :msp_wink: See ya'll in a little while. What a great day to take a drive.



I like the sound of swapin...and money:msp_biggrin:


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jun 7, 2013)

Who is passing through or near Mansfield to get to the GTG?


----------



## boda65 (Jun 7, 2013)

A few local events in case wife/girlfriend/significant other is not into chainsaws.

Van Wert Peony Festival:
Schedule of Events 2013 - Van Wert Peony Festival

Mendon Ohio Firecracker Festival:
2009 Mendon Firecracker Festival June 4,5,6 Mendon, Ohio

The Van-Del drive in theatre (not many of these around anymore!!) Only about 10 mi. from GTG:
Van-Del Drive-In Theatre

Jim


----------



## LowVolt (Jun 7, 2013)

LowVolt said:


> The week of work better go quick!



That was fast...


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 7, 2013)

LowVolt said:


> That was fast...






:msp_angry: You obviously weren't where I was!!!


Mike


----------



## super3 (Jun 7, 2013)

rms61moparman said:


> :msp_angry: You obviously weren't where I was!!!
> 
> 
> Mike




No ####, same here!


----------



## J.Walker (Jun 7, 2013)

Not going to make the GTG.
Never got around to leaving today.
Sorry.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 7, 2013)

We've made it to Findlay. It's only about a 45 mile drive from here in the morning. Looks like it'll be about 9:30 when we get there. When I saw we, my FIL and a friend of his are coming along.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 7, 2013)

cowroy said:


> Well I am just about to hit the road headed that way :msp_thumbup: I may not have any runners to be honest with ya, but I barely have enough room to fit in my car ther're so many saws in there  Lots of poulan stuff but a few of all flavors. Bring a few dollars for swapin' men :msp_wink: See ya'll in a little while. What a great day to take a drive.


You guys drive safe now!


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 7, 2013)

J.Walker said:


> Not going to make the GTG.
> Never got around to leaving today.
> Sorry.



Sorry to hear that Jack. Maybe next time.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jun 7, 2013)

I am packed up, have both cameras charging, going to bed soon.


----------



## Warped5 (Jun 7, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> I am packed up, have both cameras charging, going to bed soon.



You have both cameras charging up before you go to bed.


Gary, that just doesn't _sound right_.


:jester:


("Pics or it didn't happen!")


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jun 7, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> We've made it to Findlay. It's only about a 45 mile drive from here in the morning. Looks like it'll be about 9:30 when we get there. When I saw we, my FIL and a friend of his are coming along.



I hope you were coming from somewhere other than your home to land in Findlay.


----------



## Deprime (Jun 7, 2013)

Got someone to cover my shift tomorrow. Can someone PM me the address?


----------



## LowVolt (Jun 7, 2013)

Deprime said:


> Got someone to cover my shift tomorrow. Can someone PM me the address?



yup


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 7, 2013)

Chris and I found a few of our old junks that would run so we loaded em up and will see ya'll in the morning.


----------



## Speed (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm happy to report that even though I can't make it and get a T-shirt, my boy won his ball game tonight, two to go tomorrow. Makes it all okay.


----------



## cowroy (Jun 7, 2013)

Yall better have big bars cause there is plenty of big logs. Really makes me regret not getting my 394xp running  Maybe I can get the 166 running right cause I did bring it along.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jun 7, 2013)

See you guys in the morning. Packed a few sweet decals in the truck for anyone whos interested. Hope everyone has a safe trip.

LowVolt, w8ye wont be able to make it but I will grab his shirt for him. To anyone that couldnt be there, hope to see you at the next one. Jeff


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jun 8, 2013)

Deprime said:


> Got someone to cover my shift tomorrow. Can someone PM me the address?



And I just threw away your name tag from Joe's.


----------



## gulity1 (Jun 8, 2013)

*Busy Busy Busy*

Home from the tigers game about 9 oclock. Fuel prep and pack the car done by 10:45, watch some TV with my wife, in bed around 12:30 out the door at 5:30 stop pick a few items from the store ice pop snacks ( not snackies) sould be there around 9:00 or so?? Shoul dbe a fun day for my son and I


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jun 8, 2013)

On the road, should be there by 10 o'clock.


----------



## cbfarmall (Jun 8, 2013)

Mark and I are rolling. Ought to be there 9:30-10:00.

Chris B.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jun 8, 2013)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> I'm also bringing my 044 for JJ's comparison runs, though it's only had a few tanks through it since I had to replace the piston last spring. I'll certainly defer to anyone else who may have a more seasoned 044 for the task, tho. Mine may not represent a "fair fight" as a stock comparison yet.



Sorry not going to make it to this one pogo. I'm sure that 044 could whoop up on my little ole poulan 445 70.7cc.  Dont know if this one is broke in at all either. :msp_tongue:

Have other plans. Family 1st.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jun 8, 2013)

Eating lunch...


----------



## Speed (Jun 8, 2013)

They're probably to busy enjoying their steak to post pictures for us.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jun 8, 2013)

<a href="http://s126.photobucket.com/user/procarbine2k1/media/S7305991_zpsb5a9f5d4.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p117/procarbine2k1/S7305991_zpsb5a9f5d4.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo S7305991_zpsb5a9f5d4.jpg"/></a>


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jun 8, 2013)

Such a big thanks to the host Jim (Boda65) and his family. One of the nicest GTG's to date. Had a great time, wish I could have stayed longer. I believe next time I will cut less, and talk more. Such a great group of people, I didnt feel like I talked with near enough.
Food was excellent, everything was great. Hope you all have a safe trip home!


----------



## Speed (Jun 8, 2013)

Looks like a pretty good turn out!


----------



## Officer's Match (Jun 8, 2013)

Had a blast! Thanks so much!!


----------



## winland (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## winland (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## winland (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## hanniedog (Jun 8, 2013)

Looks like there was a good turnout. Could not have asked for a nicer day to have it. Need to get to one these shindigs seems there is always a conflict.


----------



## ELECT6845 (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks Jim for a great gtg. I had an awesome time and ran some excellent saws.


----------



## atlarge54 (Jun 8, 2013)

Boy did the host ever have everything set up nice. Thanks Boda for putting up with us. 

There sure were a LOT OF SAWS THERE TODAY!!!!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 8, 2013)

Had a great time seeing everyone today, and meeting some new folk. Jim and his wife did an excellent job hosting an awesome GTG. The lunch spread was excellent. I've got pics and vids, but won't be able to do anything with them until I good home tomorrow.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jun 8, 2013)

Still driving home...


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jun 8, 2013)

An absolutely exceptional event at every conceivable level.

Exceptional weather...

Exceptional cast of characters...

Exceptional variety of saw representation...

The cutting layout was superb for multiple groups of folks and saw sizes so no one was stepping on anyone else...

And the hospitality of the host and hostess? Simply awesome.

A few pics to come from me if they turned out, and I know there was a bunch of video shot that should be fun to watch once that gets processed and uploaded.

Mega thanks to Jim and family for a great day!!! (And it all started with a damned cottonwood he wasn't quite sure what to do with.)

Great to get reacquainted with a coupla you folks I met at Bill and Jody's last year and great to meet a bunch o' ya new characters, too.

Then there was Guido...:msp_wub: (Just kidding, Gary. Nice to finally meet you. You're a good sport, a good guy, and a new friend.) 

But all in all for someone's first shot at hosting a GTG? Absolute slam dunk, Jim.

Thanks to you and family for putting it all together. 

So is there another pesky cottonwood tree needin' your attention any time soon?:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Warped5 (Jun 8, 2013)

procarbine2k1 said:


> <a href="http://s126.photobucket.com/user/procarbine2k1/media/S7305991_zpsb5a9f5d4.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p117/procarbine2k1/S7305991_zpsb5a9f5d4.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo S7305991_zpsb5a9f5d4.jpg"/></a>



Now that's a handsome collection of suspects!

You guys had a beautiful day for a GTG!


----------



## OhioGregg (Jun 8, 2013)

Thank You! Jim (Boda65) wife & family for putting on a fantastic GTG. I thoroughly enjoyed myself, and think everyone else did too! Met a lot of new folks, and got to see some old friends again, and their saws. :msp_biggrin:

Was especially glad to meet Justin (cowroy). Glad he made the long trip from Knoxville! Special thanks to Rory (Low volt) for the snazzie T-shirts too! I'll post a few pics later. Got to run some great saws today.


Gregg,


----------



## boda65 (Jun 8, 2013)

*Thanks!!*

If I try to thank people I will miss someone, but I do want to thank everyone who was able to come. I had a great time today. The weather was awesome, we've had high winds for at least a week now and it was nice to just have a gentle breeze. A guest commented about how all the power poles and trees seem to lean the the east around here. It was nice to get to put some faces to the names I am familiar with. Thanks to all who helped load cookies and keep things neat. I think brad bucked about 2 pick up loads into firewood length LOL.The cookies are all piled up and the saw dust can wait. Thanks to my friend Dennis who provided the JD with frontend loader, it was a real work saver. I hope to get up some pics, but right now I am sunburnt, tired, and happy. I think I will go to bed soon. Your generosity with chips, drinks, snacks and donations is overwhelming. Thanks again!!
Jim


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jun 8, 2013)

Warped5 said:


> Now that's a handsome collection of suspects!
> 
> You guys had a beautiful day for a GTG!



FYI, Young isnt that short. He was crouched down. I would say hes atleast 5'3", not 4'11" like previously suspected. (JK)


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jun 8, 2013)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> An absolutely exceptional event at every conceivable level.
> 
> Exceptional weather...
> 
> ...



Excellent post, couldnt have said it better.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jun 8, 2013)

Awesome.​


----------



## LowVolt (Jun 8, 2013)

Awesome, just awesome. Jim and his family did a fantastic job at hosting this gtg. No words can express how much I appreciate, how much everyone appreciates your family and all the families that put on these GTG's. My hat's off to you. 

My advice for anyone debating whether or not to come to a gtg, *DO IT!!!!!!!* You do not know what you are missing out on.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jun 8, 2013)

Here come some pics in no particular order. I wasn't trying to go for people shots, but rather just the general vibe...

You know who you are anyway, right?


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jun 8, 2013)

Finally made it home...

Thanks to Jim and Jennifer for allowing us to visit and make a mess of their yard. One could not have asked for a better day weather wise; the appropriate mix of sun, clouds and breeze and very mild temperatures. Great to see some old acquaintances and meet some new ones (back at ya Poge). I will make it a point to tell my wife that I was able to find new homes for three of my saws (but not that I brought home 8 that I didn't have at the start of the day.

Excellent mix of wood sizes and has been pointed out the placement was well thought out. The food was excellent and if anyone was hungry it was certainly their own fault. Thanks to the tip from Jennifer, my daughter is going to try her hand at making a pair of duct tape sandals. I look forward to seeing many of the same cast of characters at the Poulan GTG this fall.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 8, 2013)

Yea I agree, Pogo said it so well I really cannot add anything more to it. 

I got a few pictures today, always seem to be too busy running saws and running my mouth to take as many as I always plan too. 

I'll try to post a few up now and a few later. If I get someone's name wrong, please forgive me as I met too many for this feeble mind to keep straight.






Our Host Boda and I believe his father in the blue shirt.






Jim and his electric start Mac.






Super3






MS460Woodchuck and his Poulan 245A






Brad with the hood off his Husky or should just say, Brad being Brad.... :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Warped5 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mark, hard to believe you took a picture that included a Mac!


----------



## cowroy (Jun 8, 2013)

Well, I made it home a few minutes ago. Traffic was great all the way home, which made it a little easier drive. Jim, thank you sooooo much for hosting the gtg and letting me sleep in the garage :msp_biggrin:. I apologize for not being able to help clean up. I have a few pics and quite a few vids, but they will have to wait till tomorrow evening cause I have to be to work in about 45mins and then sleep for a good long while when I get home in the morning. Again, thank you Jim and please give a big thanks to your family for the hospitality. Can't wait till the next one :msp_wink:


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 8, 2013)

A few more






Cowroy






Procarbine with a Sears gear drive






Ohio Gregg with his newly restored Poulan 5200






Al Smith wrasslin a Echo CS900






Cbfarmall with probably the biggest saw present, his good running Skil


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 8, 2013)

MAN!!!!!

What a GREAT day for a GTG!

Jim and Jennifer, that was one FANTASTIC GTG!
I don't believe you could have custom ordered better weather, the food was stupendous, the accommodations were as good as it gets (sure is great for us old fat guys to not have to walk so far to cut!), the camaraderie was amazing and the variety of saws to see and run was outstanding.
For your first GTG you absolutely hit a grand slam!

Sheila and I have been to a few GTGs over the past few years and we talked all the way home about how much fun we had and how ideal your place is for a GTG.
I certainly hope that you will hold a few more in the future, you can pencil me in to be there now if the good Lord is willing and work will allow.

And Brad, I want to thank you again for de-tuning your saws so mine would look better than they are. (I'll send you the payola via paypal if that is okay!:msp_wink


Mike


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 8, 2013)

Warped5 said:


> Mark, hard to believe you took a picture that included a Mac!



Why? I even ran a Mac or two today! 

Even hauled one back to Indiana for a friend today..............


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 8, 2013)

rms61moparman said:


> And Brad, I want to thank you again for de-tuning your saws so mine would look better than they are. (I'll send you the payola via paypal if that is okay!:msp_wink
> 
> 
> Mike



Why are you talking to me? Anyone that would beat me up so badly surely cannot be my friend


----------



## young (Jun 8, 2013)

thanks to jim and his family and friend for hosting a great gtg. just got home myself.

to all that missed it, you suck.........talking to you randy........*AND PRESTON*!!!!!!!

and hey im 5' 6":tongue2:


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Warped5 (Jun 8, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> Why? I even ran a Mac or two today!
> 
> Even hauled one back to Indiana for a friend today..............



Chris told me it would be on the bumper .... probably more like attached to a rope and dragged .... Thanks much for bringin' it back for me!


----------



## Warped5 (Jun 8, 2013)

young said:


> thanks to jim and his family and friend for hosting a great gtg. just got home myself.
> 
> to all that missed it, you suck.........talking to you randy.
> 
> *and hey im 5' 6"* :tongue2:



When? Standing on the hood of your car?

:jester:


----------



## young (Jun 8, 2013)

Warped5 said:


> When? Standing on the hood of your car?
> 
> :jester:



ha ha. i hate you lol. 

hey gary, you need this 42in bar:wink2:


----------



## dse (Jun 8, 2013)

I would like to thank Jim and his family for hosting a great GTG. The weather was perfect and it was great to meet everyone.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 8, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Why are you talking to me? Anyone that would beat me up so badly surely cannot be my friend





The thing that makes me love this group of people so much is demonstrated right here.

For those that don't know, Brad ran some of the best times of the day with MY saws, so he was, very effectively beating himself.
How many men would beat themselves with someone else's saw..........AND BE HAPPY ABOUT IT???
THAT my friends, is unquestionable integrity!


Mike


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 8, 2013)

rms61moparman said:


> The thing that makes me love this group of people so much is demonstrated right here.
> 
> For those that don't know, Brad ran some of the best times of the day with MY saws, so he was, very effectively beating himself.
> How many men would beat themselves with someone else's saw..........AND BE HAPPY ABOUT IT???
> ...



I've heard of cutters and self mutilation, but this takes it to another level:msp_w00t:


----------



## LowVolt (Jun 8, 2013)

rms61moparman said:


> The thing that makes me love this group of people so much is demonstrated right here.
> 
> For those that don't know, Brad ran some of the best times of the day with MY saws, so he was, very effectively beating himself.
> How many men would beat themselves with someone else's saw..........AND BE HAPPY ABOUT IT???
> ...



:msp_lol::msp_lol::msp_lol:


----------



## Officer's Match (Jun 8, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> Brad with the hood off his Husky or should just say, Brad being Brad.... :msp_rolleyes:



Actually, that was Brad being Brad with the hood off _my_ 390XP - you could distinguish it by it's being a bit faster. :msp_wink: Well, that and it's damaged (as in not PERFECT) plastic.


----------



## young (Jun 8, 2013)

as stated by other members, great to put names to faces, just wish i'd spent more time socializing than running stupid saws.


----------



## ptjeep (Jun 8, 2013)

young said:


> thanks to jim and his family and friend for hosting a great gtg. just got home myself.
> 
> to all that missed it, you suck.........talking to you randy........*AND PRESTON*!!!!!!!
> 
> and hey im 5' 6":tongue2:



Dang, looks like i missed a good one! I talked to Cowroy on his way home and he said he had a blast. Glad you guys had fun, hope to see you guys at Terry's and Jeremy's.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 8, 2013)

Officer's Match said:


> Actually, that was Brad being Brad with the hood off _my_ 390XP - you could distinguish it by it's being a bit faster. :msp_wink: Well, that and it's damaged (as in not PERFECT) plastic.



Hey, I thought I was doing well just to remember names! You expect me to keep the saws owners straight also?


----------



## Officer's Match (Jun 8, 2013)

young said:


> as stated by other members, great to put names to faces, just wish i'd spent more time socializing than running stupid saws.



Well, I got to meet cha', and thanks for letting me run that hybrid. So what's this stuff about being Asian?


----------



## young (Jun 8, 2013)

Officer's Match said:


> Well, I got to meet cha', and thanks for letting me run that hybrid. So what's this stuff about being Asian?



i think is because im short lol


----------



## LowVolt (Jun 8, 2013)

ptjeep said:


> Dang, looks like i missed a good one! I talked to Cowroy on his way home and he said he had a blast. Glad you guys had fun, hope to see you guys at Terry's and Jeremy's.



Did he tell you the possible good news???

Brad got some good videos of a stock mm'd 261, my half-assed 261 and Beau's fully ported 261. Very cool the see the progression of the saw in varies modified stages. Beau's chain could have been sharper, Brad. He will know why if this gtg yeilds no 261 port jobs. :msp_wink:


----------



## Officer's Match (Jun 8, 2013)

I was blessed to run some darned impressive saws today. That 562 Landrum ported was especially impressive.


----------



## LowVolt (Jun 8, 2013)

Officer's Match said:


> I was blessed to run some darned impressive saws today. That 562 Landrum ported was especially impressive.



I am especially po'ed that I did not run your 441. Hoover Dam!


----------



## Officer's Match (Jun 8, 2013)

LowVolt said:


> I am especially po'ed that I did not run your 441. Hoover Dam!



No prob, just swing by Lancaster and have at it! My 390XP ain't a slouch either.

Oh, love the shirt. If I hadn't spoke for one, mighta' skipped this one (which woulda' been an epic mistake).


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jun 8, 2013)

But I digress...

The Scooter pic was because a couple of us were standin' around commenting about the fact that there was exactly ZERO traffic on Jim's road, as in zero. Next thing ya know, here comes someone...., uhhh..., the mailman. Only other traffic I was remotely aware of all day was that beast of a bike that snuck in the driveway on the way to an area flower festival parade wondering if there was some kinda chainsaw yard sale goin' on. :tongue2:

(Was actually a friend of Jim's just rollin' in goin' all Peter Fonda on us.......and stuff.):msp_scared:

Beautiful restoration.

But I digress some more...

Cuz I'm thirsty. 

Great day. It was a privilege to be part of it with everyone.

Props to Rory for the shirts. Hope mine still glows in the dark after going through the wash a coupla times.


----------



## Officer's Match (Jun 8, 2013)

I seem to remember a [email protected] 288 all coated in suckage.


----------



## ELECT6845 (Jun 8, 2013)

Officer's Match said:


> I was blessed to run some darned impressive saws today. That 562 Landrum ported was especially impressive.



Glad you liked it. I buy and sale a ton of saws but that 562 is a keeper. Terry did a great job on it.


----------



## Officer's Match (Jun 8, 2013)

ELECT6845 said:


> Glad you liked it. I buy and sale a ton of saws but that 562 is a keeper. Terry did a great job on it.



Ah huh.


----------



## birddogtg (Jun 8, 2013)

*gtg*

Just got home about 20 min. ago. Ran into a few detours along the the way. Had a great time,thanks to everyone.


----------



## LowVolt (Jun 8, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Still driving home...



I don't know what's worse. People that text and drive or people that reply to silly forums and drive. Glad you got home ok. :msp_wink:


----------



## OhioGregg (Jun 8, 2013)

Some random pics from today.




































Gregg,


----------



## OhioGregg (Jun 8, 2013)

Few more...



























Gregg,


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Jun 8, 2013)

Well there is nothing I can add to what has already been said. Jim and his family put on a GREAT GTG and the food was second to none. The saws and people were in the same category as the gtg and food also. It was good to see some of the guys I already have met and meet some new ones. 

Thanks again Jim for hosting a great gtg...


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jun 8, 2013)

Officer's Match said:


> I seem to remember a [email protected] 288 all coated in suckage.



Wonder who else will?:jester:

The other sleeper was Jim's 105. [email protected] saw.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 8, 2013)

Officer's Match said:


> Actually, that was Brad being Brad with the hood off _my_ 390XP - you could distinguish it by it's being a bit faster. :msp_wink: Well, that and it's damaged (as in not PERFECT) plastic.



Don't make me brake out my 2188 on ya again!


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Jun 8, 2013)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> Wonder who else will?:jester:
> 
> The other sleeper was Jim's 105. [email protected] saw.



I ran this 105 and was highly impressed also.


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 8, 2013)

young said:


> thanks to jim and his family and friend for hosting a great gtg. just got home myself.
> 
> to all that missed it, you suck.........talking to you randy........*AND PRESTON*!!!!!!!
> 
> and hey im 5' 6":tongue2:



I sure hate I missed this one......looks like a great time was had by all. I've got to be in Manchester TN early Wed. morning to setup camp for Bonnaroo......I just had too much to do getting ready for that.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Jun 8, 2013)

Mike's 372 was flat out amazing in the cut.


----------



## Officer's Match (Jun 8, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Don't make me brake out my 2188 on ya again!



You mean the one in the next size up class? :msp_wink:


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 9, 2013)

Nothing like bringing a dull knife to a Samuri sword fight


----------



## Officer's Match (Jun 9, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Nothing like bringing a dull knife to a Samuri sword fight



Umm, yeah right. I actually intended to give that 084 a go this time and forgot - durn it. Not to mention the 2188 (that saw is just_ too_ good looking).


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 9, 2013)

MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> Mike's 372 was flat out amazing in the cut.



Almost as much as the chain that was on it:msp_w00t:


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 9, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Almost as much as the chain that was on it:msp_w00t:





Heck, that was just an old work chain that Jeremy threw in the garbage and I dug out!:msp_rolleyes:


Mike


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 9, 2013)

rms61moparman said:


> Heck, that was just an old work chain that Jeremy threw in the garbage and I dug out!:msp_rolleyes:
> 
> 
> Mike



It probably is after you let me run it through all those hard wood knots


----------



## LowVolt (Jun 9, 2013)

*Some Pics....*


----------



## LowVolt (Jun 9, 2013)

*More*


----------



## ELECT6845 (Jun 9, 2013)

MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> Mike's 372 was flat out amazing in the cut.



O yeah that saw is awesome. Mike has some awesome 346's to. I loved running them.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jun 9, 2013)

young said:


> ha ha. i hate you lol.
> 
> hey gary, you need this 42in bar:wink2:



Sure, then that will only leave me a saw and chain to buy to go with it.



ELECT6845 said:


> Glad you liked it. I buy and sale a ton of saws but that 562 is a keeper. Terry did a great job on it.



You buy that 353?



LowVolt said:


> I don't know what's worse. People that text and drive or people that reply to silly forums and drive. Glad you got home ok. :msp_wink:



I use Siri and just talk to the phone. Actually I had stopped when I sent it.


----------



## LowVolt (Jun 9, 2013)

*Videos...*

[video=youtube;UwY96wJ4qwo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwY96wJ4qwo&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## LowVolt (Jun 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;xg-bcE1uvfQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xg-bcE1uvfQ&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## LowVolt (Jun 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;NO3Vk-8uXJE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NO3Vk-8uXJE&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## LowVolt (Jun 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;WoWks41ALjo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoWks41ALjo&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jun 9, 2013)

LowVolt said:


> I am especially po'ed that I did not run your 441.



I did.:tongue2:

Smooth and strong.

And isn't there some way you can just hit a button and "like" every post in a thread? It sure would come in handy for this one.:smile2:


----------



## cbfarmall (Jun 9, 2013)

I took some time to shoot a few pictures. More than the 2 I took at the last GTG.

Chris B.

OhioGregg with ModifiedMark's 71A.





Jeff (procarbine2k1)





Mark and John (MS460WOODCHUCK) yapping over a Poulan.





Justin (cowroy) with the Mac SP. I think we have a recoil issue.





Brad taking a picture of Deprime running his Homelite.





Mark's Echo 900. This saw would get up and go!


----------



## cbfarmall (Jun 9, 2013)

Some more:

Our wonderful host Jim (boda65) blocking up with his Mac.





Mike (rms61moparman) running the Echo.





Al Smith and (sorry, I'm spacing on your name).


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 9, 2013)

cbfarmall said:


> Al Smith and (sorry, I'm spacing on your name).



atlarge


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 9, 2013)

Anyone else as tired as I am today?:msp_w00t: And a suit and tie on my burnt neck this morning was not cool, lol.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jun 9, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Anyone else as tired as I am today?:msp_w00t: And a suit and tie on my burnt neck this morning was not cool, lol.



Lol, glad to know I am not the only one that left as a redneck!


----------



## Officer's Match (Jun 9, 2013)

procarbine2k1 said:


> Lol, glad to know I am not the only one that left as a redneck!



I know folks that claim I arrived that way.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 9, 2013)

procarbine2k1 said:


> Lol, glad to know I am not the only one that left as a redneck!





Officer's Match said:


> I know folks that claim I arrived that way.



Rednecked, politically incorrect, and PROUD of it


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jun 9, 2013)

Thank you everyone that took pictures, absolute fantastic photos and video.

Chris, thank you very letting me run my old Canadien- it looks great and runs even better. You and Mark both have a fine collection and I really enjoy your guys company.
I normally talk with Al Smith a lot at the GTG's but didnt get a chance much at this one. Wish I would have chatted more. It would be impossible to let each person I see at these events know how much I appreciate the fellowship. A lot of you guys I feel like I have known my whole life, and for that I am very greatful!
And Jim (Boda65), I wish I could express my gratitude! I had to leave and you got everyone rounded up for a group photo before I had to go- that meant a lot to me! - Jeff


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 9, 2013)

procarbine2k1 said:


> Thank you everyone that took pictures, absolute fantastic photos and video.........
> Jeff



Thanks for the decal


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jun 9, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Thanks for the decal



You are very welcome Brad, it wasnt much but hope you like it. You are a good guy in my book. I meant to get some Poulan decals rounded up in time but I didnt. Ah, Greggs is only a few months away.


----------



## OhioGregg (Jun 9, 2013)

See if I can post some videos.

[video=youtube;tLOIgsqlph4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=tLOIgsqlph4[/video]



Gregg,


----------



## OhioGregg (Jun 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;rqhjTuzwpno]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=rqhjTuzwpno[/video]

Gregg,


----------



## OhioGregg (Jun 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;aJLGv0lGbmk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=aJLGv0lGbmk[/video]

Gregg,


----------



## boda65 (Jun 9, 2013)

My dad holding down the log for procarbine2K1. He's 82 and can't stand for long periods. BTW, thanks again Jeff for the Mac window decal.






LowVolt (Rory) cutting a cookie






Modified Mark and cbfarmall (Chris) helping load some cookies.






If I do this again I will insist that everyone wears their nametag. I talked quite a bit with the guy on the left and at the moment I can't come up with his name. I'm sorry about that. I'm sure someone can help me. With him are at large, super 3, and rmsmoparman.






MS460woodchuck (John) teaching his son right. Nice to meet a local member of AS!





Jim


----------



## OhioGregg (Jun 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;7pUM_kACNes]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=7pUM_kACNes[/video]

Gregg,


----------



## OhioGregg (Jun 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;9q_WUu62WHM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=9q_WUu62WHM[/video]

Gregg,


----------



## OhioGregg (Jun 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;mpf_m-bNe_Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=mpf_m-bNe_Y[/video]

Gregg,


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jun 9, 2013)

No problem on the decal Jim, please feel free to give me a shout if you ever need another- wouldnt be a problem at all.
That guy you were talking to is Ted (birddogtg). He is a super good guy too, and has some real good running saws.


----------



## OhioGregg (Jun 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;IZE6PK0haTw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=IZE6PK0haTw[/video]

Gregg,


----------



## OhioGregg (Jun 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;D_72Fo4beQ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=D_72Fo4beQ0[/video]

Gregg,


----------



## OhioGregg (Jun 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;k4jtWYfYr80]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4jtWYfYr80&feature=player_detailpage[/video]

Gregg,


----------



## thesawisthelaw (Jun 9, 2013)

awesome pics and vids !!!

soooo jealous - working on weekends blows!


----------



## ptjeep (Jun 9, 2013)

Any vids or times for the three 261's that Brad brought?


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jun 9, 2013)

ptjeep said:


> Any vids or times for the three 261's that Brad brought?



I'm gonna go way out on a limb and say Brad will be posting a vid or two...., or twenty.

A couple other guys were shooting, too.

Great ones so far. Bring on the rest, fellas!
opcorn:


----------



## LowVolt (Jun 9, 2013)

boda65 said:


> LowVolt (Rory) cutting a cookie



That is a mean saw, and even with a trash picked chain! :msp_w00t:

:msp_wink:



ptjeep said:


> Any vids or times for the three 261's that Brad brought?



Yes. Brad, put down the aloe and post some pics and videos.

Justin also has a ton of video too. Can't wait to see.


----------



## boda65 (Jun 9, 2013)

procarbine2k1 said:


> No problem on the decal Jim, please feel free to give me a shout if you ever need another- wouldnt be a problem at all.
> That guy you were talking to is Ted (birddogtg). He is a super good guy too, and has some real good running saws.



Yes! Thanks for that. I did run a couple of his, they were sweet running saws.


----------



## boda65 (Jun 9, 2013)

Modified Mark and his 71A






Brad and his piped ??






cbfarmall






OhioGregg


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jun 9, 2013)

boda65 said:


> Modified Mark and his 71A



_*Now*_ I see the uncanny resemblance to Walter Brennan!​


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jun 9, 2013)

Someone asked the question yesterday as to when my PP 655 was manufactured. I took a look at the owners manual and it is dated 5/24/94. As I bought the saw from the widow of the original owner I would have to believe that it came with the saw.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 9, 2013)

ptjeep said:


> Any vids or times for the three 261's that Brad brought?



We're on our way home from Findlay now. I'll be uploading pics and vids this evening.


----------



## cowroy (Jun 9, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> We're on our way home from Findlay now. I'll be uploading pics and vids this evening.



Sorry Brad, but when you were explaining to Jim yesterday about staying in Findlay, I thought you said your wife was from Findland


----------



## Officer's Match (Jun 9, 2013)

cowroy said:


> Sorry Brad, but when you were explaining to Jim yesterday about staying in Findlay, I thought you said your wife was from Findland



:msp_blink:

My cousin's ex-wife was from Finland. Total "B". I once asked her if she knew what the closest thing to a fish's @zzhole was...

Answer: 2 Fin's.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 9, 2013)

OhioGregg said:


> [video=youtube;D_72Fo4beQ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=D_72Fo4beQ0[/video]
> 
> Gregg,



That chain on the 8500 was horrible and grabby, it was jumping all over the place when I ran it. 


Looked at it closer today and seems I must have been drunk or something when I sharpened that one.


----------



## cbfarmall (Jun 9, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> Looked at it closer today and seems I must have been drunk or something when I sharpened that one.



I think this one cut a bit better. The big Echo making a bigger mess.

Chris B.

[video=youtube_share;Z75l-DYgAFQ]http://youtu.be/Z75l-DYgAFQ[/video]


----------



## OhioGregg (Jun 9, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> That chain on the 8500 was horrible and grabby, it was jumping all over the place when I ran it.
> 
> 
> Looked at it closer today and seems I must have been drunk or something when I sharpened that one.



Yes it was Mark. When I ran it, I tried to keep feeding as smoothly as I could. Still, I had a blast running it. Wasn't to bad if you were steady with it. A little change in pressure, and it was grabby. LOL


Gregg,


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 9, 2013)

cbfarmall said:


> I think this one cut a bit better. The big Echo making a bigger mess.
> 
> Chris B.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;Z75l-DYgAFQ]http://youtu.be/Z75l-DYgAFQ[/video]



I think I'm going to paint that Echo red and put some Homelite decals on it. 

That way everyone who runs it wont have that puzzled look on there face trying to realize they were running a Echo. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ELECT6845 (Jun 9, 2013)

ptjeep said:


> Any vids or times for the three 261's that Brad brought?



One of those 261's came home with me. To bad it isn't mine, although I did make several cookies with it today.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 9, 2013)

OhioGregg said:


> Yes it was Mark. When I ran it, I tried to keep feeding as smoothly as I could. Still, I had a blast running it. Wasn't to bad if you were steady with it. A little change in pressure, and it was grabby. LOL
> 
> 
> Gregg,



Well at least it was pulling a lot of chips.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 9, 2013)

Lets play "caption this photo"


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jun 9, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> Lets play "caption this photo"



Are you sure it is not an Alpina???


----------



## ELECT6845 (Jun 9, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> Lets play "caption this photo"



I think he is mad he didn't have a screw driver to tune it. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## barneyrb (Jun 9, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> Lets play "caption this photo"



He finally found his "DREAM" saw......


----------



## Warped5 (Jun 9, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> Lets play "caption this photo"




"Hey Mac, you have a really short bar!"


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 9, 2013)

Videos coming.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jun 9, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> Lets play "caption this photo"



"May the force be with me."


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;z5DVUptVHCY]http://youtu.be/z5DVUptVHCY[/video]


----------



## OhioGregg (Jun 9, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> Lets play "caption this photo"



RandyMac said these were great! Uses them all the time.


----------



## cowroy (Jun 9, 2013)

Well guys, I got some good rest today. Mopar Mike(since there is a couple Mike's[super3]) You called it my friend. When I got to work last night I had two traction motors to change :bangwhich are the wheel sets with an electric motor in between them). Since the guy I normally work with was on vacation, they called overtime for another machinist. I tightened the last bolt at 6:50am this morning  Talk about one whipped pup :msp_sleep: People ask me often "you do all this for chainsaws?" I tell them it aint really about the chainsaws, it's about the friendships that are made because of it. I only brought one good running chainsaw to the gtg, but never even put a bar and chain on it. It's just great to get to hang out and talk with a bunch of good people.


----------



## Speed (Jun 9, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> Lets play "caption this photo"



This was the only one I could carry on my scooter!


----------



## ELECT6845 (Jun 9, 2013)

cowroy said:


> well guys, i got some good rest today. Mopar mike(since there is a couple mike's[super3]) you called it my friend. When i got to work last night i had two traction motors to change :bangwhich are the wheel sets with an electric motor in between them). Since the guy i normally work with was on vacation, they called overtime for another machinist. I tightened the last bolt at 6:50am this morning  Talk about one whipped pup :msp_sleep: People ask me often "you do all this for chainsaws?" i tell them it aint really about the chainsaws, it's about the friendships that are made because of it. I only brought one good running chainsaw to the gtg, but never even put a bar and chain on it. It's just great to get to hang out and talk with a bunch of good people.



amen


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 9, 2013)

A work in progress. My only piped saw.
[video=youtube_share;oUUdsVZoU8Q]http://youtu.be/oUUdsVZoU8Q[/video]


----------



## ptjeep (Jun 9, 2013)

cowroy said:


> Well guys, I got some good rest today. Mopar Mike(since there is a couple Mike's[super3]) You called it my friend. When I got to work last night I had two traction motors to change :bangwhich are the wheel sets with an electric motor in between them). Since the guy I normally work with was on vacation, they called overtime for another machinist. I tightened the last bolt at 6:50am this morning  Talk about one whipped pup :msp_sleep: People ask me often "you do all this for chainsaws?" I tell them it aint really about the chainsaws, it's about the friendships that are made because of it. I only brought one good running chainsaw to the gtg, but never even put a bar and chain on it. It's just great to get to hang out and talk with a bunch of good people.



I was thinking today of all the great guys i have met on here simply because we share a common interest in chainsaws. I talk to some of you guys more than some of my life long friends. Glad to be a part of this great group of guys!


----------



## Speed (Jun 9, 2013)

OhioGregg said:


> RandyMac said these were great! Uses them all the time.



I think RandyMac meant 6 cubes of engine displacement, not 6 cubes of saw!


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 9, 2013)

You've got to love this

[video=youtube_share;p61T29GOseY]http://youtu.be/p61T29GOseY[/video]


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 9, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> Lets play "caption this photo"






I wonder if Andre can make THIS outrun my piped saw???


Mike


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 9, 2013)

rms61moparman said:


> I wonder if Andre can make THIS outrun my piped saw???
> 
> 
> Mike



I'm going to have to hurt you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:jester: What you really meant to say, was Andre *AND *Jeremy!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;coe-4nlyYgQ]http://youtu.be/coe-4nlyYgQ[/video]


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;mWVC72tZjdQ]http://youtu.be/mWVC72tZjdQ[/video]


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;M4OBZuRcKSU]http://youtu.be/M4OBZuRcKSU[/video]


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;SfwqLrVDPQY]http://youtu.be/SfwqLrVDPQY[/video]


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;XriQYkk_Vls]http://youtu.be/XriQYkk_Vls[/video]


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Jun 9, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> Well at least it was pulling a lot of chips.



That it was for sure.


----------



## cpr (Jun 9, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> Lets play "caption this photo"



Snellerized port-a-john in 3... 2... oh, just throw it already.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Jun 9, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> Lets play "caption this photo"



Pfffttt...what the he!! do I need a piped 390 for when I got this animal. Where the he!! is Mike with that 372 when I'm actually ready for him anyhow?


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Jun 9, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> You've got to love this
> 
> [video=youtube_share;p61T29GOseY]http://youtu.be/p61T29GOseY[/video]



Well Brad I figured out what was wrong with the little saw. Bradley said it was spitting gas all over him and when I unloaded it at home I seen that the old fuel line had about a half inch split in it right at the back of the handle. Now I get to give him a lesson on how to change a fuel line....:msp_wink:


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;oghAwcLmhKM]http://youtu.be/oghAwcLmhKM[/video]


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 9, 2013)

I figured that I'd never put this saw in wood. Well, so much for that idea, lol.

[video=youtube_share;q4bay611f1c]http://youtu.be/q4bay611f1c[/video]


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 9, 2013)

Our great host!


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## blsnelling (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## blsnelling (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## blsnelling (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## blsnelling (Jun 9, 2013)

That's all I've got.


----------



## LowVolt (Jun 9, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> Lets play "caption this photo"



Alright which one of you SOB's threw this at me???


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jun 10, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> Lets play "caption this photo"



I have come here to race saws and chew bubblegum, and I'm all out of saws.:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jun 10, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> I'm going to have to hurt you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:jester: What you really meant to say, was Andre *AND *Jeremy!!!



Jeremy, Ed Heard the boogie monster, it don't matter.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 10, 2013)

Can I be Jeremy and the Boogie monster too?


Wish I could had been there guys.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jun 10, 2013)

wigglesworth said:


> Can I be Jeremy and the Boogie monster too?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha I'm good with that.


----------



## Gearhead1 (Jun 10, 2013)

This is the first time I've been on a computer since Friday, so let me begin by thanking the host and hostess Jim and Jennifer. Everything at their house was set-up so well for the GTG, and he has excellent taste in saw brands!  It was nice to add faces to you fellow AS members, see some of your collections, and add to the heaps of sawdust we left at Jim's. That was the first GTG it worked out for me to attend in the years I've been on AS, but am looking forward to more in the future.


----------



## super3 (Jun 10, 2013)

MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> Mike's 372 was flat out amazing in the cut.




Yep, made the one I brought look like a mutt!


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 10, 2013)

super3 said:


> Yep, made the one I brought look like a mutt!





Nothing at all wrong with that saw!
Mine was just feeling it's oats that particular day!


Mike


----------



## ELECT6845 (Jun 10, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> [video=youtube_share;oghAwcLmhKM]http://youtu.be/oghAwcLmhKM[/video]



The 395 with the Stihl bar was ported by Terry Landrum not Stumpy.


----------



## Speed (Jun 10, 2013)

ELECT6845 said:


> The 395 with the Stihl bar was ported by Terry Landrum not Stumpy.



Holy!!! Look at the mountain of cookies in the background!!!!!!


----------



## LowVolt (Jun 10, 2013)

boda65 said:


>





Speed said:


> Holy!!! Look at the mountain of cookies in the background!!!!!!



We were not messin around!


----------



## Speed (Jun 10, 2013)

I guess not! That's awesome! And, look at the noodles behind the kids!


----------



## boda65 (Jun 10, 2013)

Speed said:


> I guess not! That's awesome! And, look at the noodles behind the kids!



That was some straw. The noodles and chips are in the garden, chicken coop, and still in the yard. It's amazing the volume of sawdust that's produced in a gtg. I'm sure that's why they're often held in fields and meadows instead of yards. LOL


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Jun 10, 2013)

Speed said:


> Holy!!! Look at the mountain of cookies in the background!!!!!!



I bet half of them were Brads lol...


----------



## cowroy (Jun 10, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;vL9gwB22D3k]http://youtu.be/vL9gwB22D3k[/video]


----------



## Officer's Match (Jun 10, 2013)

boda65 said:


> That was some straw. The noodles and chips are in the garden, chicken coop, and still in the yard. It's amazing the volume of sawdust that's produced in a gtg. I'm sure that's why they're often held in fields and meadows instead of yards. LOL



Well, I for one would never have guessed this to be your first time hosting - you were a pro! Maybe you need to quit the day job and become a full time GTG pro host - me thinks it's your calling.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Jun 10, 2013)

cowroy said:


> [video=youtube_share;vL9gwB22D3k]http://youtu.be/vL9gwB22D3k[/video]



This was a good video right here...kinda captured it all in a short amount of time.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 10, 2013)

I found a few more pictures...






Jim with my Poulan S72






Some of the chips from the S72






Al's Mac







The Echo CS900






John digging in.


----------



## Deprime (Jun 11, 2013)

I want to thank Jim (Boda65) and his family for getting this together for us. It is greatly appreciated. You did a great job with this GTG. If I didn't know better I would think this was your 10th GTG and not your first. Everything was top rate! :msp_thumbsup:


I was glad to get to see some members again and to meet many new ones. Glad that I didn't miss out on this one. You sure are a great bunch of guys to hang out with. Had a great time and look forward to the next one.


I want to thank Brad (blsnelling) for dragging a saw back out at the end so that I could run a ported saw.
Guess it's all downhill from here. I'll probably never look at a stock saw the same again!  :msp_w00t:


----------



## Deprime (Jun 11, 2013)

The host Jim (Boda65) running his McCulloch SP105

[video=youtube_share;kSLam-9Xb3M]http://youtu.be/kSLam-9Xb3M[/video]


----------



## Deprime (Jun 11, 2013)

Jim (Boda65) and Brad (blsnelling) bucking up logs at the end of the GTG.

[video=youtube_share;1vBfzM1MdgU]http://youtu.be/1vBfzM1MdgU[/video]


----------



## Deprime (Jun 11, 2013)

Justin (Cowroy) running Jim's (Boda65) McCulloch SP105

[video=youtube_share;Wu-8TZYz1jU]http://youtu.be/Wu-8TZYz1jU[/video]


----------



## Deprime (Jun 11, 2013)

Poulan "Dragsters"

[video=youtube_share;grVotW3e-Ls]http://youtu.be/grVotW3e-Ls[/video]


----------



## Deprime (Jun 11, 2013)

Gary (GuidoSalvage) running his Poulan Bow

[video=youtube_share;6YQKS12Kf2E]http://youtu.be/6YQKS12Kf2E[/video]


----------



## Deprime (Jun 11, 2013)

Gary (GuidoSalvage) running his Poulan Pro 655

[video=youtube_share;isABNJfgKQY]http://youtu.be/isABNJfgKQY[/video]


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jun 11, 2013)

Cowroy shot a LOT o' video. Hope he has time to sort through it all and get some uploaded!

And I knew I was forgetting something as I was headed up the road...

Then I saw the vid of the 041G. Was so busy with everything else goin' on that I completely missed it. Was really hoping to check it out closely. Looked like a _very_ nice resto in the few pics I'd seen of it.


----------



## cowroy (Jun 11, 2013)

Hows about a compilation :msp_wink:
[video=youtube_share;U0QA_bxHoG0]http://youtu.be/U0QA_bxHoG0[/video]


----------



## cowroy (Jun 11, 2013)

cowroy said:


> Hows about a compilation :msp_wink:
> [video=youtube_share;U0QA_bxHoG0]http://youtu.be/U0QA_bxHoG0[/video]



I guess Youtube hiccuped. This video is supposed to be 14min~


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jun 11, 2013)

cowroy said:


> Hows about a compilation :msp_wink:



Outstanding, man. You musta been uploadin' this since Sunday!

(All 14 minutes were there when I watched it.)


----------



## fossil (Jun 12, 2013)

cowroy said:


> I guess Youtube hiccuped. This video is supposed to be 14min~



Great vid. It shows zero but it's all there. Thanks for taking the time to put that together.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Jun 12, 2013)

cowroy said:


> Hows about a compilation :msp_wink:
> [video=youtube_share;U0QA_bxHoG0]http://youtu.be/U0QA_bxHoG0[/video]



It was all there for me and it was a very good video also...you da man


----------



## mt.stalker (Jun 13, 2013)

Looks like a great time and a great bunch of folks . :msp_thumbup:


----------



## LowVolt (Jun 17, 2013)

Hey Justin, what is the word on the 166????????

opcorn:


----------



## cowroy (Jun 17, 2013)

Rory my friend, I am in Gulf Shores AL. Past few days I have had my toes in the water, a** in the sand, not a worry in the world, and a cold beer in my hand.... life is good today :msp_wink: I am on vacation my friend, and not really worried about it right now. That is my first project when I get back though. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## LowVolt (Jun 17, 2013)

cowroy said:


> Rory my friend, I am in Gulf Shores AL. Past few days I have had my toes in the water, a** in the sand, not a worry in the world, and a cold beer in my hand.... life is good today :msp_wink: I am on vacation my friend, and not really worried about it right now. That is my first project when I get back though. :msp_thumbup:



You lucky SOB. Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Warped5 (Jun 18, 2013)

cowroy said:


> Rory my friend, I am in Gulf Shores AL. Past few days I have had my toes in the water, a** in the sand, not a worry in the world, and a cold beer in my hand.... life is good today :msp_wink: I am on vacation my friend, and not really worried about it right now. That is my first project when I get back though. :msp_thumbup:



When out of town on vacation or business, do what I would do: Check out the local CL for saws! :jester:




LowVolt said:


> You lucky SOB. Enjoy your vacation!



:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## cowroy (Jun 18, 2013)

I hate to admit it, but I have been checkin' :help:


----------



## cowroy (Jun 23, 2013)

Stephen C. said:


> been doin any findin? :hmm3grin2orange:



Well i did not see anything for a couple days, so i decided to pick up and old passion I once had and it paid off pretty well. i had an amazing vacation in Gulf Shores and will definitely go back. Caught all these off the pier!
1st King Mackerel I caught bout 18-1/2#




Next was this pretty nice Bull Red fish right at 15#





Then this awesome Jack Crevalle! Not sure what he weighed, but he pulled like he was 100# fish. Took about 30minutes to land him.





Finished it all off the morning of checkout with another nice King


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 23, 2013)

Awesome fish there Justin!!! We'll be down that direction the first week of August.


----------



## LowVolt (Jun 23, 2013)

Dang, those are some serious fish for just fishing off the pier! What was the bait of choice to land those monsters?

:jawdrop:


----------



## cowroy (Jun 24, 2013)

LowVolt said:


> Dang, those are some serious fish for just fishing off the pier! What was the bait of choice to land those monsters?
> 
> :jawdrop:


Frozen cigar minnows, and LY's caught on a sabiki rig beside the pier.


----------



## sgrizz (Jun 24, 2013)

Really nice fish you caught cowroy! From the looks of it you had to struggle to keep from getting tangaled in other peoples lines fighting those fish. Nice way to wrap up your vacation.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jun 24, 2013)

sgrizz said:


> Really nice fish you caught cowroy! From the looks of it you had to struggle to keep from getting tangaled in other peoples lines fighting those fish. Nice way to wrap up your vacation.



Unless he actually just traded some Poulan parts for em.:msp_biggrin:

Reminds me of a bumper sticker I recently saw on an old pickup truck in my area that got me laffin' pretty good...

*"I fish. Therefore, I lie."*


----------



## birddogtg (Jun 24, 2013)

*3120*

If you watch Conroy's video at 11 min Mike is running one of those doggie 3120 with a 42" bar in big wood.Then keep watching the next 2 saws to compare. I believe one is a 090 stihl. Same log


----------



## barneyrb (Jun 24, 2013)

birddogtg said:


> If you watch Conroy's video at 11 min Mike is running one of those doggie 3120 with a 42" bar in big wood.Then keep watching the next 2 saws to compare. I believe one is a 090 stihl. Same log



I didn't see a 090 after the 3120 run. I did see a big Homelite and a big Skill (I think). If you are comparing that 3120 to those two you are covering about 3-4 decades. With much newer technology the 3120 should be faster.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jun 24, 2013)

birddogtg said:


> If you watch Conroy's video at 11 min Mike is running one of those doggie 3120 with a 42" bar in big wood.Then keep watching the next 2 saws to compare. I believe one is a 090 stihl. Same log



That is a real impressive saw, so is your 660. I've never ran another 3120, but dont imagine they get any better.


----------



## Officer's Match (Jun 24, 2013)

procarbine2k1 said:


> That is a real impressive saw, so is your 660. I've never ran another 3120, but dont imagine they get any better.



I agree, both the 3120 and the 660 were awesome!  As was the 79er.


----------

